# Yellowstone/Grand Tetons Advice - Updated with Photos - Post 63



## Donald is #1

Hi everyone!  I am thinking about taking my first trip to the Yellowstone/Grand Teton area this September and I am trying to figure out which week to go.  I am currently debating between the first & second week of September.  Obviously, my first thought was to start my vacation (7-8 days) over Labor Day weekend, but I am concerned about the crowds. Has anyone been there during Labor Day weekend?  Is it really crowded?  

Also, any recommendations on where to stay?


----------



## casaazul

Labor Day weekend will be busy, but most people have their kids back in school and are not headed to Yellowstone.  Mostly you will have RV'ers.  Sept. is great weather in the west, it can be hot, cold, warm or chilly.  Just depends on old Mother Nature.  I love travelling in September, but can't now that I am a teacher. 

I love Yellowstone!  Are you camping or staying in hotels?  Make sure you check on reservations just to make sure you can get a place.

Have a great trip!  Ask more questions, I check these boards often.


----------



## Donald is #1

I will be staying in a Hotel.  I haven't really checked out any hotels yet.  But I will probably be picking a hotel in the next couple of weeks.

My main plan will be to just enjoy the scenery & take lots of pictures.  Do you have any recommendations on how many days?  I won't be doing any real hiking, but I don't mind doing some short walks.  I will be traveling solo and I get nervous hiking too far when I am by myself.


----------



## casaazul

Check on hotel ressies soon.  If you want to stay at one of the Park hotels, they book up a long time in advance.  I would recommend Jackson Hole for your Teton Visit and maybe West Yellowstone for your Yellowstone visit if you can't get in the park.  I think there are also some places south of Yellowstone that may be nice to stay.  We always camp, so I can't help much.  

There are many short hikes in both parks.  Any short park trail will be monitored by park rangers and you should be safe.  We also make sure we make some "noise" while hiking so animals hear us.  I attach a jingle bell to my daypack.

I'm sure you will be able to hook up with other single hikers during the day.  

Have fun and ask more, I'm online most evenings.


----------



## ScooterL

Yellowstone is quite large, and the roads are generally two-lane with a max speed of 40mph, so you won't make very good time in getting between places.  West Yellowstone is a ways outside the park, so just getting to anyplace interesting in the park will take 45-60 minutes as I recall.  So you'll likely spend a lot of time driving into the park and back to your hotel if you stay in West Yellowstone.  If it were me I'd try to move around inside the park - stay one night in Mammoth Springs, another night at Old Faithful, and maybe 2-3 nights somewhere around Lake Yellowstone someplace.

The geyser basins (Old Faithful being of course the most famous, but Norris Geyser Basin is nice as well) will require a bit of walking, but you'll certainly have lots of company, so I wouldn't worry about being by yourself.  The Yellowstone Falls and Mammoth Hot Springs areas are also worth seeing.   I would recommend at least three days to see Yellowstone, and five is probably better.  

Grand Teton National Park is harder to see without hiking - I don't remember there being very many short walk/hikes that went someplace interesting - most hikes were quite a bit longer.  The mountains are beautiful, though.


----------



## casaazul

Visit nps dot gov to get information on the parks.

Lodging in the parks is at travelyellowstone dot com.  Tjhere were a number of spots available online that first week in September in Yellowstone.  I'm sure Teton will have some as well.

Have fun planning and be prepared for any kind of weather, but that time of year is usually very nice.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Donald is #1

Everyone, thanks for the excellent advice!  Since I have never been to Yellowstone before, your advice is invaluable.  I will check out the available lodgings this week. 

Which airport shoudl I fly into/out of?  Cody, Jackson, or another?


----------



## Donald is #1

I was just checking out the websites that had been mentioned.   There is definitely still availability within the parks.  So how does this sound:

Day 1: Fly in from east coast - stay = ? depending upon flight arrival time & airport

Day 2: Stay in Old Faithful area

Day 3: Stay in Mammouth Spring area

Days 4 & 5: Stay in Lake Yellowstone area

Days 6 & 7: stay somewhere in or near Grand Tetons

Day 8: fly Home

Does the above itinery look do able?  Also, should I add another day to the end so that I can stay near the airport?


----------



## casaazul

Jackson is the center for Teton too.  It is a fun western town.  

I think you will have fun planning.  Ask more when you need to.  I will be gone Mar 31-April 5, headed to WDW, but will try to get back online when we return!

Have fun!


----------



## Donald is #1

casaazul said:


> Jackson is the center for Teton too.  It is a fun western town.
> 
> I think you will have fun planning.  Ask more when you need to.  I will be gone Mar 31-April 5, headed to WDW, but will try to get back online when we return!
> 
> Have fun!



Thanks!  Have a great time visiting Mickey!


----------



## Donald is #1

I just make the mistake of checking out the airfare prices. 
Maybe it is time for me to try to turn in some of my United miles!


----------



## ScooterL

I bet you get sticker shock when you check out the price of rental cars, too!!!   But they gotcha as a captive audience...

Your itinerary looks great...I wish I were going!!  We've talked about getting there several times over the last 5 years and still haven't managed to do it...maybe NEXT fall.  So I'll be curious as to how you find the weather and crowds for your trip - please let us know how it is!


----------



## casaazul

Or SLC or places in Montana or Idaho.  Then fly into Jackson.  I know Southwest does fly from many east coast cities into Denver.  Then maybe get flight to Jackson.  Yes it will not be cheap, but.... so worth it when you see Teton and Yellowstone.

Keep planning, something will come up that will work for you.


----------



## RMH

casaazul said:


> Or SLC or places in Montana or Idaho.  Then fly into Jackson.  I know Southwest does fly from many east coast cities into Denver.  Then maybe get flight to Jackson.  Yes it will not be cheap, but.... so worth it when you see Teton and Yellowstone.



Unless prices to Denver are outrageously cheaper, I would fly into SLC.  The drive time to Jackson Hole is approx. 4 hours from SLC and approx. 12 hours from Denver.  That is a lot of driving with not a whole lot of scenery.


----------



## ScooterL

I don't know about it being only 4 hours from Salt Lake City to Jackson Hole - Mapquest shows it as being a little over 300 miles, and although I haven't done it for a while, I remember it taking more like 6 hours.  But either way it's still closer than Denver!


----------



## Donald is #1

ScooterL said:


> I bet you get sticker shock when you check out the price of rental cars, too!!!   But they gotcha as a captive audience...
> 
> Your itinerary looks great...I wish I were going!!  We've talked about getting there several times over the last 5 years and still haven't managed to do it...maybe NEXT fall.  So I'll be curious as to how you find the weather and crowds for your trip - please let us know how it is!



Actually, the Hertz rate wasn't any worse than I am paying in Orlando in May.  Of course, that rate is more than I have paid in a long time. 

I've been talking about it for years also and I finally decided that it was time to go for it.   



RMH said:


> Or SLC or places in Montana or Idaho. Then fly into Jackson. I know Southwest does fly from many east coast cities into Denver. Then maybe get flight to Jackson. Yes it will not be cheap, but.... so worth it when you see Teton and Yellowstone.


One of my friends also suggested SLC and then driving.  But when I asked him how long the drive was he thought about 6-8 hours.  I actually enjoy driving but I am not sure that I want to drive that far.

Positive note on the flight:  I have about 100K miles on United that I have never used.  So I went on-line last night and guess what???  I can actually book the flights with my miles -- Total cost $10.     So, since I have always talked about using my miles but never actually used them, I think that I will book the trip using my miles.    The other thing that I noticed is that I am better off flying out of Boston because I may be able to get a flight with only 2 legs instead of 3.


----------



## Donald is #1

Well, it looks like I have an extra day!  

When a booked my airfare using the miles, there was only 1 flight available on my return day and it only had a 1/2 hour layover.  So, I decided to come home 1 day later and spend another day in Yellowstone.  So my new itinerary is:

Day 1: Fly in from east coast - stay = most likely in Jackson but maybe in Yellowstone

Day 2: Stay in Old Faithful area

Day 3: Stay in Mammouth Spring area

Days 4, 5 & 6: Stay in Lake Yellowstone area

Days 7 & 8: stay somewhere in or near Grand Tetons

Day 9: fly Home

By the way for anyone thinking about a trip to Yellowstone, I also looked at flying into Idaho Falls.  The rates were actually a little better than Jackson.  I decided to use my built up miles & fly into Jackson anyways, but you may want to check it out.


----------



## Donald is #1

Does anyone know how long it takes to drive from the airport in Jackson Hole to Yellowstone?  I am trying to decide whether I should stay in Jackson Hole my first night or drive up to Yellowstone and extend my stay in the Old Faithful area by 1 night.


----------



## emerymt

SLC is at least a 5 1/2 hour drive from Jackson. Half the time, the road you're on is a two-laner. I used to live at the halfway mark. 

The airfare up to this neck of the woods is horrible- it's the same going out from here to anywhere, too  . I say, pay the money to fly into Bozeman and take the Gallatin Canyon to West Yellowstone or fly into Billings and take the Beartooth Highway out of Red Lodge to Cooke City. Spend your first night in one of these three towns. The second route has been voted one of the most scenic highways in the US. It has to be seen to be believed. You could make a loop out of this drive as you go through the Park. 

I think what you have planned is pretty good, although I wouldn't spend as much time at Lake, I don't know why. I'm not a fisherman, and it seems like the good wildlife watching, sights and hiking are not at Lake. Wildlife is great in the Lamar Valley and up over the pass on Mt. Washburn. Like Disney World, you have to get up early to beat the crowds and see the "shows"! Head for the hikes in the p.m. to avoid the crowds, but always take a rain jacket. Rain at this altitude is dangerous.

If you want to try "roughing" it I would highly recommend the Roosevelt Lodge, or the cabins at Mammoth or Lake. I always feel more out in nature in those cabins. It's a short walk to the bathrooms, but not being in a hotel is kind of neat. My favorite is Roosevelt. There are NO crowds there. Ever. These cabins are cheap and will make up for your high airfare.

Also, I went the first week of Sept. last year and was stunned by the amount of people. The rangers at Norris Ranger Station said that young retirees keep them hopping all through the autumn. It wasn't like July, by any means, but it was busy.  You will not have the place to yourself, sadly.

Finally, if Xanterra's website doesn't show any vacancies for your stay- call them! They do not update that website very often and cancellations may not show up at all. I think Xanterra runs the lodging facilities extremely well, but their website- *not*.

Have a great time! Other folks have Disney- but I have Yellowstone  !


----------



## emerymt

Donald is #1 said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes to drive from the airport in Jackson Hole to Yellowstone?  I am trying to decide whether I should stay in Jackson Hole my first night or drive up to Yellowstone and extend my stay in the Old Faithful area by 1 night.



What time are you arriving? It's a long _time_ from Jackson to Old Faithful because of the aforementioned speed limits. Also, it's a really beautiful drive and you don't want to rush, since you're driving through Grand Teton National Park.  Maybe you'd like to get a room in Jackson as far north as you can, see the town and the southern aspects of Grand Teton, then go on up the next day. After a stop at the Bunnery (if it's still there) for a great breakfast, of course! We like to take a boat on Jenny Lake right at the foot of Grand Teton on the way up.

Driving at night in Yellowstone isn't fun, either. There are no lights along the intersections or anywhere else, no reflectors, and you can't see the scenery. If you do drive up, try to get there by nightfall. And, if there's room, try to stay in the old part of the Old Faithful Inn. That's one historic hotel, and they just finished renovations last year. It is outstanding. If you don't have a chance to stay there, take a walk or tour through it if you can.


----------



## Sorsha

Hello!
Just wanted to put a bug in your ear about another area you might want to look into for one of your Yellowstone days.  I realize that you have your plans pretty well firmed up, but I came to this thread late.   My bad!
I live in MT and have visited the Yellowstone area many times.  If you can somehow fit it into your itinerary, consider ducking out the Cody, WY exit gate for a day or an afternoon and check out the town of Cody and the Buffalo Bill Museum.  It is "5 museums in one complex"; fairly new, very well done, and quite worth the time.  http://www.bbhc.org/home/index.cfm 
Anyhow, enjoy Yellowstone!  It is one of our favorite places.    Let me know if I can answer any questions for you, we have been there many times.  Be sure and pack clothes for all seasons - at that time of year, it can be warm enough for shorts one day  and snowing   the next.


----------



## Donald is #1

emerymt said:


> What time are you arriving? It's a long _time_ from Jackson to Old Faithful because of the aforementioned speed limits. Also, it's a really beautiful drive and you don't want to rush, since you're driving through Grand Teton National Park.  Maybe you'd like to get a room in Jackson as far north as you can, see the town and the southern aspects of Grand Teton, then go on up the next day. After a stop at the Bunnery (if it's still there) for a great breakfast, of course! We like to take a boat on Jenny Lake right at the foot of Grand Teton on the way up.
> 
> Driving at night in Yellowstone isn't fun, either. There are no lights along the intersections or anywhere else, no reflectors, and you can't see the scenery. If you do drive up, try to get there by nightfall. And, if there's room, try to stay in the old part of the Old Faithful Inn. That's one historic hotel, and they just finished renovations last year. It is outstanding. If you don't have a chance to stay there, take a walk or tour through it if you can.




I'm arriving at about 4 in the afternoon.  Currently I am booked at a hotel in Teton Village because I didn't want to be driving through the park(s) after dark when I had no clue where I was going.    Once I made the reservations, I started thinking about whether I could get to Yellowstone before it got dark.  But I will probably leave everything as it is and just enjoy my drive in the morning.




Sorsha said:


> Just wanted to put a bug in your ear about another area you might want to look into for one of your Yellowstone days. I realize that you have your plans pretty well firmed up, but I came to this thread late.  My bad!
> I live in MT and have visited the Yellowstone area many times. If you can somehow fit it into your itinerary, consider ducking out the Cody, WY exit gate for a day or an afternoon and check out the town of Cody and the Buffalo Bill Museum. It is "5 museums in one complex"; fairly new, very well done, and quite worth the time. http://www.bbhc.org/home/index.cfm
> Anyhow, enjoy Yellowstone! It is one of our favorite places.  Let me know if I can answer any questions for you, we have been there many times. Be sure and pack clothes for all seasons - at that time of year, it can be warm enough for shorts one day  and snowing  the next.



Thanks for the advice.  Since I have an extra day in the lake area since I changed my flight home, I may try to head towards Cody.  I will probably play it my ear a bit, but I will be sure to keep it in mind.

Thanks for reminding me about the weather!  I will make sure that I pack clothes for multiple seasons.



emerymt said:


> I think what you have planned is pretty good, although I wouldn't spend as much time at Lake, I don't know why. I'm not a fisherman, and it seems like the good wildlife watching, sights and hiking are not at Lake. Wildlife is great in the Lamar Valley and up over the pass on Mt. Washburn. Like Disney World, you have to get up early to beat the crowds and see the "shows"! Head for the hikes in the p.m. to avoid the crowds, but always take a rain jacket. Rain at this altitude is dangerous.
> 
> If you want to try "roughing" it I would highly recommend the Roosevelt Lodge, or the cabins at Mammoth or Lake. I always feel more out in nature in those cabins. It's a short walk to the bathrooms, but not being in a hotel is kind of neat. My favorite is Roosevelt. There are NO crowds there. Ever. These cabins are cheap and will make up for your high airfare.
> 
> Also, I went the first week of Sept. last year and was stunned by the amount of people. The rangers at Norris Ranger Station said that young retirees keep them hopping all through the autumn. It wasn't like July, by any means, but it was busy. You will not have the place to yourself, sadly.
> 
> Finally, if Xanterra's website doesn't show any vacancies for your stay- call them! They do not update that website very often and cancellations may not show up at all. I think Xanterra runs the lodging facilities extremely well, but their website- not.
> 
> Have a great time! Other folks have Disney- but I have Yellowstone  !


Originally I planned less time at the lake, but when I moved my return flight, I had an extra day so I figured that the lake was about as centrally located as anything.  I will probably play it by ear a bit.  I really don't mind a bit of a drive if I decide that I want to go back to the Old Faithful area or drive towards Cody, etc.

Through the website, I was able to book my hotels within the park.  For my Old Faithful night, I am at the Snow Lodge.  For Mammouth Hot Springs, I am at the hotel and for the lake, I bit the bullet and I am at the Lake Yellowstone Hotel.   I thought about the cabins, but I wasn't sure if I would be nervous staying at a cabin my myself.  (Yes, I am a wimp.)

It will be interesting to see how the crowds are.  I know that up here in NH, I don't go near the White Mountains (I know, they don't compare to Yellowstone.) on 3 day weekends because it is bumper to bumper traffic.  I am hoping that Yellowstone will be large enough that it won't be too bad.

Everyone, keep the advice coming!  I have been talking about this trip for years and I finally said that it was time to actually go!


----------



## casaazul

I think you are smart to stick close to Jackson the first night.  The drive is long and you may feel rushed to get to your hotel in Yellowstone, and skip some stops along the way.  Get up early and refreshed your 2nd day and have a fun drive to Yellowstone!  

Sounds like you have a great plan, and way to go with the United Miles!!!


----------



## Disney Debbie

We made this trip in June 2002 and had a blast.  We stayed 2 nights at the Snow Lodge and loved it - it's got a nice atmosphere but has modern and private bathroom facilities!  You're right across the parking lot from the Old Faithful Inn so you can go soak in the atsmosphere without paying the price!   You have made a good decision not trying to drive up that late.  We drove from Yellowstone to Teton Village and didn't leave until late afternoon.  We didn't get to see much scenery and it was VERY slow driving - due to speed limits, narrow roads and looking out for wildlife.  We made a wrong turn and ended up in the Elk Refuge - which actually turned out cool because we were stopped by deer crossing the road and literally saw "Bambi" - who couldn't have been more then 2 weeks old!  But I digress!  At the Grand Teton's we went on the boat ride at Jenny Lake and a very small and well populated hike there.   We also went on a chuck wagon excursion - I think it was the Bar T 5 or something like that - that was lots of fun - I'd highly recommend for a solo traveler - you sit family style at picnic tables and the entertainment was great.  

As far as September goes - we went to Zion, Bryce & Grand Canyon 2 years ago in September and it was great.  Still plenty of people - but not like the summer time.  We were surprised by how many European tourists were there.  We ate breakfast in a place one morning where we were the only Americans there except for the staff!  But all very nice and we met lots of interesting people.  That was our first "parents of grown child" trip and we enjoyed it.  I would imagine Yellowstone would be about the same way.


----------



## Claire L

Disney Debbie said:


> We also went on a chuck wagon excursion - I think it was the Bar T 5 or something like that - that was lots of fun - I'd highly recommend for a solo traveler - you sit family style at picnic tables and the entertainment was great.



I am sure I did this in 1995 whilst on a coach tour, the tour guide set me up and I got picked out to go up on stage  But it was alot of fun 

Claire


----------



## emerymt

Maybe that's the chuckwagon ride that leaves from the Roosevelt Corrals? I agree, it is outstanding! It seems like kind of a hokey thing to do, but it actually is fun because you get a bit of history and the drivers are nice and very knowledgeable. We have gone several times and just love it! If a person doesn't care to ride in one of the wagons, one can ride a horse to the dining area. No previous riding experience necessary!

Unfortunately, the park shuts down quite a few concessions and ranger-led activities after Labor Day (not for lack of attendance but because of staffing, and it is starting to get colder at night when many of these take place). I think the chuckwagon ride is one of those that are not available. If it is, though, I would highly recommend it- and also to get reservations ASAP. There should still be some talks available at the Lake Hotel, though, and definitely at Old Faithful, and they are all very good. Many of these rangers have PhD's.

After I saw this thread I booked 4 nights at the Lake Lodge Cabins for August, we haven't been down that way for a few years. I'm not staying by myself, but I agree it's still kind of a scary walk from the cabin to the restrooms in the middle of the night. I always take my flashlight AND bear spray, even in the populated areas. A few years back, an early morning jogger encountered a curious young grizzly at the Lake Lodge Cabins. It sniffed her for a while, and the jogger got annoyed and whacked it on the snout with her water bottle.  Not a recommended technique but it worked! 

I'm sure you will have a great time. And, it won't be bumper-to-bumper traffic- _crowded_ is a relative term out here...


----------



## Donald is #1

I'll look for the chuck wagon ride while I am there.  Even if it is hokey..Hokey can be fun!

Thanks for all the feedback and suggestions.  Since I have never been to this area of the country before, I really appreciate all of the suggestions. 

I'm definitely looking forward to this trip.  It is amazing how many people say "I always wanted to go there" when I tell them that I have booked the trip.


----------



## Disney Debbie

emerymt said:


> Maybe that's the chuckwagon ride that leaves from the Roosevelt Corrals?



No - You're talking about one that's in Yellowstone - we didn't get a chance to do that one - didn't have time.

I ran and got my scrapbook to get the exact name - it was "The Original Covered Wagon Cookout & Wild West Show @ Bar-T-5.  The # for ressies is 307-733-5386.  They are in Jackson.  It was hokey but fun and had all ages there.  There were several tour groups - so I wouldn't be surprised if it was the one you did Claire L!


----------



## WDWorld2003

We've been to the Yellowstone/Teton area twice for two weeks at a time and love it and still haven't seen it all! 

I would also just stay in Jackson your first night as it is a long way into the parks. One of our favorite places was the Bar J Wranglers cookout which you could do on your first night in Jackson.  The singers are very talented.  We would return to the area just for this show!
http://www.barjchuckwagon.com/

Also, this chat page was a great resource when we went - these people live and breath Yellowstone
http://www.yellowstone-natl-park.com/wwwboard/chat2.htm

There are some nice whitewater and float rafting down the Snake River leaving from Jackson and also from the Jackson Lodge in the Tetons.  Highly recommended.

In the Tetons great places to stay are Colter Bay cabins or Jackson Lake Lodge.  Colter Bay has old log cabins that have been moved from there from all over Wyoming.  They are very close together so you would feel safe. There's some nice hiking right outside the cabins.  They also have a General Store, laundry, a fast food restaurant, museum, canoe rental, evening amphitheater, etc.  Leek's Pizza down the road is also a great place.  Jackson Lodge is right down the road (3-4 miles) if you would prefer a room or for finer dining and the float trips leave right from here.  This is a beautiful lodge and would also be a great choice.

Your plan for Yellowstone looks great.  You may want to also consider staying in the Canyon area and visit Artist's Point and the Grand Canyon of Yellowstone but both areas are beautiful and you could easily visit both from either area.  The Canyon area is also not too far from Norris Basin - another fascinating thermal area.    Yellowstone Lake puts you closer to the some other thermal areas such as the West Thumb geyser basin and the Mud Volancoe area and the Lake Lodge is beautiful.  Great breakfast brunch and entertainment at night.

Roosevelt is in the Lamar Valley area which is great for wildlife but is also a long way from other areas of the park.  We have stayed in their rustic cabins and also loved them and this area but I'm not sure I would want to stay as a solo traveler.  We loved the chuckwagon cookout from here but not sure it will be still on in September.

I also agree about driving at night... we hit a large deer on one trip and just missed a few other animals other times.  

Cody has a great museum and rodeo but is a long way from the park.  You may want to save that for another trip.

You will have a great time - wish I was going!


----------



## emerymt

WDWorld2003 said:


> Jackson Lodge is right down the road (3-4 miles) if you would prefer a room or for finer dining and the float trips leave right from here.  This is a beautiful lodge and would also be a great choice........
> 
> Your plan for Yellowstone looks great.  You may want to also consider staying in the Canyon area and visit Artist's Point and the Grand Canyon of Yellowstone but both areas are beautiful and you could easily visit both from either area.  The Canyon area is also not too far from Norris Basin - another fascinating thermal area.



I agree that the Jackson Lake Lodge has a wonderful dining room. The view is incredible, and the back deck is a lovely place to sit after dinner. I had forgotten about it because we were juggling a colicky 3-month old at the time!

But, I wouldn't stay at Canyon. It appears to be a leftover motel from the 50's, and I don't mean that in a fond & nostalgic way!  All of the lodging facilities are reviewed over at TripAdvisor- and let's just say I am not alone in my opinion. It's unfortunate, because as you mentioned, the sights nearby are fabulous. Luckily, Canyon is easily reached from the Lake Lodge.

One last thing- if the OP would want to see a geyser up close and personal without being on a boardwalk or behind a fence, the hike to the Lone Star Geyser is easy (one can even ride a bike) and it's an impressive eruption- just don't leave too soon (as about half the people do)! http://www.yellowstoneparknet.com/geothermal_features/lone_star_geyser.php
Anytime you get off the roads & pullouts, there is an amazing drop in crowds, but this is a popular enough hike that you won't feel lonely.


----------



## CowboyCO

If Possible, I wouldn't recommend Teton Village in September.  Rates should be good then, but Teton Village is 20 miles from JH airport.  I'd recommend finding a hotel in the town of Jackson.  Lots going on in town, with fun shopping, gunfight (if still going on that late in season) and great restaurants all over town.  The Million Dollar Cowboy Bar and the Silver Dollar Bar are must-sees also.  Go to Jackson Hole Central Reservations to look for rooms instread of using travelocity or the like.

My personal favorites are The Rusty Parrot and The Wort Hotel.

Jackson Lake Lodge is a nice place to stay up in Grand Teton national Park and the the restaurant there (The Mural Room has a bank of windows with million dollar views!.  Make a dinner reservation for 8:00 so you can enjoy the sunset over Jackson lake and Mt Moran.  It is also common to see moose out those windows in the early morning and late evening grazing in the willows below.

Take time while near there to go to Oxbow Bend for Photo Ops -- some of the most famous photos of the teons are taken there -- including the picture on my desktop -- breath-taking!

You are visiting The Parks at my favorite time-- fall.  Crowds will be light.  Leaves won't be turning (maybe a little) but warm days, crisp cool nights, crystal blue skies and elk, and moose will have shed their velvet and in full glory!

I lived in Wyo for 30+ years and worked at Jackson Lake Lodge for two years during college and I wish I was going with you!  

Here's my short list list of must-see & dos for Jackson and Yellowstone

1.  Jenny Lake in Grand Teton.  Sunrise at Jenny Lake is rejuvenating!  Of course, so is sunset  

2.  Signal Mtn lookout -- Amazing views of Jackson Hole and the Tetons

3.  Old Faithful and that entire geyser basin (Don't forget Old Faithful Lodge -- It's the largest lodge structure in the World!)

4.  Grand Canyon of the Yellowstone.  Upper & lower falls -- Take a hike down the falls edge -- What power and majesty!

5.  Firehole-- One of my favorite places.

6.  Mammoth Hot Springs

7.  Lake Hotel at Yellowstone Lake -- Very Beautiful.

8.  Norris Geyser Basin.


My best suggestion is to not try to squeeze in too much.  The sheer size of the area is daunting, travel time is unpredictable because you will likely be making many unexpected stops to view wildlife and beuty around every turn.  Just soak it in, burn a lot of pictures and video.   There truly is no place like it on Earth.  Have a great trip!


----------



## ScooterL

CowboyCO said:


> You are visiting The Parks at my favorite time-- fall.  Crowds will be light.  Leaves won't be turning (maybe a little) but warm days, crisp cool nights, crystal blue skies and elk, and moose will have shed their velvet and in full glory!



We're planning to go to Yellowstone next October (2008).  What kind of weather/temperatures do you think we can expect around October 5-13?  We're hoping it won't be too chilly by then.  Will we have a good chance of seeing the leaves turning by then?

Thanks!


----------



## CowboyCO

How fun!

First off- check the park schedule, because they usually close some or all of the entrances to Yellowstone in late fall (late October- early November.) in preperation for winter.

I would plan on going the first week in October, personally.  You will literally have the Park to yourself and that is peak week for the Aspen turning.  Plan for everything from warm days to cold nights to cold days and cold nights.  There can a likely will be some snow.  Not all hotels are open that late in the season, so check ahead of time.  Rates shoild be good then as it is off-season.  The elk will have just finished the rut, and if you get up early in the morning, they will likely still be bugling.  It's an eerie, awesome sound, echoing down the valleys.

There may be some rain if not snow, but usually it doesn't last long if it does. 

How lucky to go in the peak of the color season!  You will LOVE it!


----------



## Donald is #1

WDWorld2003
    Thanks for the suggestion on the Bar J Wranglers cookout.  I will definitely check it out for either my first or last night!

emerymt
    I couldn't find a good room rate at the Jackson Lake Lodge.  But I will try to arrange it so that I can at least eat lunch there.  If not, I will stop by just to check it out and check out the views.
    Thanks for the suggestion on the Lone Star Geyser.  I will add it to my list.

CowboyCO,
    Is Teton Village really 20 miles from the airport?  It was hard to tell from the map that I was looking at.  (A pretty bad map actually)  I may look into other options for my first night.   When I checked on Expedia, there wasn't much available for a decent price on my first night but I will keep checking.
   Thanks for the suggestion on Oxbow Bend.  I will add it to my list.  You can never have too many photo ops! 
   Also thanks for the list of suggestions.  I will take a look at them and make sure that they are on my list.  

I think that my list will end up with too many things but I will take my WDW approach.  i.e. Keep in mind that I can't seee everything and enjoy everything I do see without worrying about what I don't get to.


----------



## ScooterL

CowboyCO and emerymt,

Thank you SO much for all of the information!!!  I'm saving it for our trip next year.    Do you have any other suggestions for interesting hikes?  We are all used to hiking and in good shape, so anything up to 6-8 miles is very do-able for us.  Shorter hikes are most welcome, too!


----------



## CowboyCO

Cascade Canyon from the Jenny Lake Trailhead in GTNP is a great hike.

In Yellowstone, many of the geyser basins are long likes 2-3 miles around entire loops.  The hikes down the lower falls are not very long but fairly steep.

As for longer hikes, Yellowstone has thousands of miles of hiking trails.  There are a lot of good books on hiking trails.


----------



## Disney Debbie

ScooterL said:


> We're planning to go to Yellowstone next October (2008).  What kind of weather/temperatures do you think we can expect around October 5-13?  We're hoping it won't be too chilly by then.  Will we have a good chance of seeing the leaves turning by then?
> 
> Thanks!



Just remember - it can snow and be cold ANY time of year up there.  We went in June and woke up on June 10th with 6 inches of snow on our car!  For us Georgia folks it was great!  Luckily I'd remembered it being really cold at night in August and so we'd packed some jackets - but we had to buy hats and gloves.  We went to the local rodeo in Jackson - which was really fun - not nearly as big as Cody but a lot more convenient - and the announcer said they'd had snow on July 4th before.  It was much warmer in Jackson and on the north side of Yellowstone.  The coldest was around Old Faithful - a ranger told us they have there own little weather pattern in that section of the park. I've noticed lots of times on the weather channel that it would be much colder there then surround areas.


----------



## emerymt

ScooterL said:


> We're planning to go to Yellowstone next October (2008).  What kind of weather/temperatures do you think we can expect around October 5-13?  We're hoping it won't be too chilly by then.  Will we have a good chance of seeing the leaves turning by then?
> 
> Thanks!



Are you coming for the last weekend at Old Faithful Inn? I may see you there! It's about the only time that the rates aren't through the (beautifully restored) roof! Are you a member of the Yellowstone Association? It's only $35 or so and you get early and late season discounts on lodging which will easily pay for the fee, also 10% of at all the Yellowstone Association Bookstores, and usually a nice canvas bag or other gift.  http://www.yellowstoneassociation.org/

I think the leaves should still be pretty at that time- and they really are glorious!  But beware of snow. I went that last weekend some years back and almost didn't make it from the gate at Gardiner. In fact, the ranger only let me in because I (ostensibly!) knew where I was going and had a 4WD. I grew up driving Wyoming roads, and even _I_ was worried, but we did make it to Old Faithful that night. It was quite a trip, but I won't go into the details here! Within a day it had all melted off and we had a great time there. Absolutely be sure you are at your destination by nightfall!!

Another good thing about that time of year is that the bears are really active since they are trying to put on fat before they go into hibernation. Also the thermal features look much bigger (more steam), and you might catch the end of the the elk rut, when they are bugling. It's very impressive. So cooler temperatures might be a good thing. And, you can still swim in the Firehole and Boiling River areas- they're always warm! The crowds will be completely gone. In fact, this is my favorite time of year in Yellowstone. Have fun!


----------



## emerymt

I don't want to discourage you about the snow, BTW. You're going to be there a week in October- I think you can plan on some snow- but storms here come & go. The weather will be great- sunny, actually- most of the time you are there.


----------



## emerymt

Disney Debbie said:


> Just remember - it can snow and be cold ANY time of year up there.  We went in June and woke up on June 10th with 6 inches of snow on our car!  For us Georgia folks it was great!  Luckily I'd remembered it being really cold at night in August and so we'd packed some jackets - but we had to buy hats and gloves.  We went to the local rodeo in Jackson - which was really fun - not nearly as big as Cody but a lot more convenient - and the announcer said they'd had snow on July 4th before.  It was much warmer in Jackson and on the north side of Yellowstone.  The coldest was around Old Faithful - a ranger told us they have there own little weather pattern in that section of the park. I've noticed lots of times on the weather channel that it would be much colder there then surround areas.



That is true. Around Mammoth, it can get very warm. That's why it's the only "real" town in Yellowstone and why they keep the road from Gardiner to Cooke City open in the winter. They are the first lodging to open and the last to close in the summer.  We go there in the spring so we aren't too "hot"  (It's all relative).  

If you watch the Weather Channel for the lowest temp. in the contiguous 48 states, often it will be West Yellowstone, the closest "real" town to Old Faithful. They're up on the plateau. I'm sure there are colder spots in Yellowstone, but they aren't official weather stations since no one actually lives there except a few park rangers and intrepid winter visitors.


----------



## kimberh

I realize this is a 2 month old Thread, but it has so much information in it I have to bump it up! We are planning a trip in a year and all of you have helped me so much. Now, I can't decide between the Grand Canyon and Yellowstone. You have made me want to go to Yellowstone so bad. Thanks for such great information! I am bookmarking this! 

Thanks!


----------



## JimMIA

Sorry, I didn't read this whole thread.  I just wanted to let you know that the direct website for Yellowstone is www.nps.gov/yell and the direct link for Grand Teton is www.nps.gov/grte 

NPS websites are somewhat clunky, and you have to drill down through numerous layers sometimes to find the info you want.  Start with the button on the left that says something like "Planning your visit."  From there, you'll find what activities are going on, as well as links to lodging options.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Donald is #1 said:


> I just make the mistake of checking out the airfare prices.
> Maybe it is time for me to try to turn in some of my United miles!



That's how we did it-compliments of United miles!  Those airfares are really expensive!  We stayed 5 nites-3 in Grand Tetons, 1 in Yellowstone, and 1 in Jackson Hole.  Each nite we were in a different hotel/cabin-
Colter Bay was VERY plain/rustic





Flagg ranch-we paid for a view cabin and LOVED it.  The coffee maker in the room was a real plus when we got up at 6 am to see wildlife





Old Faithful Inn-our only night in a hotel, rather than a cabin, and I think being in a national park, we missed the cabin experience.  Also our room was way down on the 1st floor of the west wing, not too desirable.  I don't even have a picture, but if you've seen WL, you kind of know what OF Inn looks like.

Jackson Lake Lodge-absolutely beautiful.  Probably the most scenic resort of our trip.  We sat on the benches outside the main lobby for hours.  And it was fun that a ranger was there in the early morning with a scope to help see things.  And the coffee maker again!





In Jackson, we stayed at Cowboy Village, great little cabins with a 2 burner stove, refrigerator, and once again-the coffee maker.  Sort of like Fort Wilderness-





Sorry this is so long, but I remember before our trip, where to stay was foremost on my mind.  Feel free to PM me if you have more questions.


----------



## Donald is #1

Simba's Mom said:


> That's how we did it-compliments of United miles!  Those airfares are really expensive!  We stayed 5 nites-3 in Grand Tetons, 1 in Yellowstone, and 1 in Jackson Hole.  Each nite we were in a different hotel/cabin-
> Colter Bay was VERY plain/rustic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flagg ranch-we paid for a view cabin and LOVED it.  The coffee maker in the room was a real plus when we got up at 6 am to see wildlife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Faithful Inn-our only night in a hotel, rather than a cabin, and I think being in a national park, we missed the cabin experience.  Also our room was way down on the 1st floor of the west wing, not too desirable.  I don't even have a picture, but if you've seen WL, you kind of know what OF Inn looks like.
> 
> Jackson Lake Lodge-absolutely beautiful.  Probably the most scenic resort of our trip.  We sat on the benches outside the main lobby for hours.  And it was fun that a ranger was there in the early morning with a scope to help see things.  And the coffee maker again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Jackson, we stayed at Cowboy Village, great little cabins with a 2 burner stove, refrigerator, and once again-the coffee maker.  Sort of like Fort Wilderness-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry this is so long, but I remember before our trip, where to stay was foremost on my mind.  Feel free to PM me if you have more questions.




Those are great pictures of your accomondations.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## Dizma

Congrats to all of you to be making this trip. It is truly one of the most beautiful places on earth. If I can share some thoughts:

The Wort Hotel in Jackson-LOVELY!!!!
Take time to enjoy this cowboy town.
Take a float trip or whitewater trip in the Snake river.
Snow Lodge @ Old Faithful-so cozy.
Do take some warm clothes, it snowed there in August.
Horseback riding and fly fishing while staying at a ranch is lots of fun too!

Be prepared to have your soul touched, words cannot descibe.


----------



## Donald is #1

Well, now that my trip is getting closer (I leave Aug 31st), it is time to start thinking about what to pack.  Some of it is obvious, but since the weather is so unpredictable, do you recommend that I just take jeans and don't bring any shorts?  

Also, I am planning on bringing my hiking boots, a sweatshirt and a bunch of short sleeve shirts since I basically wear short sleeves all year round.  For a jacket, my winter coat is a shell with a zip out lining.  Should I bring that so that in case it is very cold I could put in the lining?  Or should I bring a spring jacket and just wear the sweatshirt underneath if it gets rellay cold?


----------



## Simba's Mom

If it were me, I wouldn't bring shorts.  When we went I figured either it would be too cold or, if it were warm, probably too buggy.  Just be prepared for anything, weatherwise, so as another DISer suggested to me, be prepared to layer!  When we went in June, we had a couple inches of snow.  Friends of ours went 3 weeks later, and they had temps in the 90s!  You might want to think about packing that Mickey Poncho, like this kid did-


----------



## Donald is #1

Simba's Mom said:


> If it were me, I wouldn't bring shorts.  When we went I figured either it would be too cold or, if it were warm, probably too buggy.  Just be prepared for anything, weatherwise, so as another DISer suggested to me, be prepared to layer!  When we went in June, we had a couple inches of snow.  Friends of ours went 3 weeks later, and they had temps in the 90s!  You might want to think about packing that Mickey Poncho, like this kid did-




Excellent advice!  Thanks!  I will definitely bring jeans then and I will make sure that I bring lots of insect repellent!


----------



## MateasMom

I want to 2nd (or 3rd or 4th LOL) the suggestion of Jackson Lake Lodge. Get a view room, you will not be disappointed! Tetons is absolutely our favorite! In all honestly.....I'd probably go more with the schedule someone else posted that suggested more time in the Tetons and less at Yellowstone. The Teton area is BEAUTIFUL, far less touristy, and is wonderfully run. It also can be enjoyed with far less driving. With the exception of room rates, the prices are EXCEPTIONAL for what you recieve. They very much support/use sustainable, organic, fair trade/etc products and for LESS than you would expect for 'traditional' products. A sit down breakfast for my family (me, DH, 2 kids) at Signal is less than $35 for a GREAT meal (with a view!). Touristy Tshirts and such are $12 for kids $18 for adults, wonderful quality and often organic cottons. 

Hikes....are you concerned most about being alone? There is a beautiful hike at JennyLake (Tetons). $9 (if I recall correctly) gets you a round trip boat ride across the lake. Hiking about 1/2 mile gets you to hidden falls and about 1/2 mile beyond that gets you to inspiration point. It's a well travelled route (you'll probably even pass a few park rangers on your hike....and don't get me started on them LOL! The Tetons rangers and FREE ranger led programs ROCK!) and, while probably 'moderate' terain is easily doable (small children...including my own 6 and 8 YOs do it often....we even passed a group of ladies who looked to be in their 70s or 80s coming down the hill!). 

There are lots of small hikes all over the tetons. Try to find a ranger led hike (if you're into that ). Also take some time to hang out in the Jackson Lodge lobby. They have free WiFi there, which is what most people hanging out there will be doing, a great place to stop and check back in with 'the real world'. The view from JLL though is simply stunning. 

Yellowstone....you've already gotten tons of great advice. My advice....follow the Yellowstone tour buses LOL. They always lead you to some neat hidden but not out of the way attraction. And be prepared to spend alot of time in the car. There is ALOT of driving. Definatly 'hotel hop' if you can. 

Oh, and I would NOT do the first night in Jackson. I think it's WAY overrated, especially if you're in the mood for a beautifully laid back park tour.


----------



## Donald is #1

MateasMom said:


> I want to 2nd (or 3rd or 4th LOL) the suggestion of Jackson Lake Lodge. Get a view room, you will not be disappointed! Tetons is absolutely our favorite! In all honestly.....I'd probably go more with the schedule someone else posted that suggested more time in the Tetons and less at Yellowstone. The Teton area is BEAUTIFUL, far less touristy, and is wonderfully run. It also can be enjoyed with far less driving. With the exception of room rates, the prices are EXCEPTIONAL for what you recieve. They very much support/use sustainable, organic, fair trade/etc products and for LESS than you would expect for 'traditional' products. A sit down breakfast for my family (me, DH, 2 kids) at Signal is less than $35 for a GREAT meal (with a view!). Touristy Tshirts and such are $12 for kids $18 for adults, wonderful quality and often organic cottons.
> 
> Hikes....are you concerned most about being alone? There is a beautiful hike at JennyLake (Tetons). $9 (if I recall correctly) gets you a round trip boat ride across the lake. Hiking about 1/2 mile gets you to hidden falls and about 1/2 mile beyond that gets you to inspiration point. It's a well travelled route (you'll probably even pass a few park rangers on your hike....and don't get me started on them LOL! The Tetons rangers and FREE ranger led programs ROCK!) and, while probably 'moderate' terain is easily doable (small children...including my own 6 and 8 YOs do it often....we even passed a group of ladies who looked to be in their 70s or 80s coming down the hill!).
> 
> There are lots of small hikes all over the tetons. Try to find a ranger led hike (if you're into that ). Also take some time to hang out in the Jackson Lodge lobby. They have free WiFi there, which is what most people hanging out there will be doing, a great place to stop and check back in with 'the real world'. The view from JLL though is simply stunning.
> 
> Yellowstone....you've already gotten tons of great advice. My advice....follow the Yellowstone tour buses LOL. They always lead you to some neat hidden but not out of the way attraction. And be prepared to spend alot of time in the car. There is ALOT of driving. Definatly 'hotel hop' if you can.
> 
> Oh, and I would NOT do the first night in Jackson. I think it's WAY overrated, especially if you're in the mood for a beautifully laid back park tour.



I was looking at the website to book the Jackson Lake Lodge and I was trying to figure out which room class was in the main lodge.  Do you know which one?  All of the room classes that I am seeing are cottage rooms.  For the cottages themsleves, are they isolated or are they close together?  Basically, since I will be by myself, I am a bit anxious about staying in a cottage.

On hiking, yes I am nervous about hiking on my own.  I will probably only do short hikes that are very popular so that there will be other people hiking at the same time.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Another Jackson Lake Lodge fan here!  We stayed in the cabins, but they're really like one story attached units.  I posted pictures of the unit we stayed in, a cottage with a view.  We were on the furthest "row" from the lodge, but it still only took a couple minutes to get up to the main lodge in the morning with my coffee (I loved that the rooms had coffee makers.  I have a brochure of rates in front of me and Jackson Lake Lodge lists 5 rates, the rooms in the Main Lodge are called Main Lodge Non-view rooms.  Please feel free to Email me if I can give you any more info.
MateasMom, I really appreciate your comments about the Grand Tetons compared to Yellowstone, and how they're less "touristy".  That was our initial impression, we were wondering if it was just us.


----------



## MateasMom

Give the Grand Tetons reservation number a call and ask for a room recommendation. I think Jackson Lake Lodge has the only option for 'hotel' style rooms (the ones Simbasmom was talking about), so it sounds like that would work best for you. But I'm sure they could give you some suggestions/ideas. 

As far as hikes without being alone, you could literally spend all week at GT going on ranger led tours and still not make it to all of them! When you call GT, ask them to send you information (they have great pamphlets) and also their weekly newspaper/brochure. The newspaper has times/information for all the ranger led hikes, programs, and talks. The hike I suggested (Jenny Lake to Hidden Falls/Inspiration Point) has a daily ranger led walk starting at 8am if I recall correctly. Another popular hike is Swan Lake, which starts at Colter Bay and is also offered daily at 8am IIRC. All of the lodges also have slow paced 'nature walk' type ranger led programs, and nightly 'campfire' talks. 

There's a neat Indian museum at Colter Bay with a ranger led program in the afternoons. There's a laundrymat here also, and a little grocery store (with excellent selection and prices for being a national park....again, lots of organic choices for 'traditional' prices). This is also where  you would go to sign up for any of the 'pay to play' type activities (horseback riding, float trips, lake tours). And definatly plan at least one meal at Signal Mountain. Bring a camera and binoculars as you'll be right on the water, a beautiful view.


----------



## Donald is #1

Hi!  Well I was ablt today to change my first night from Teton Village to the Jackson Lake Hotel.  I was not able to get a view room but I was able to get a room in the main buidling.

Now my questions:

1) Is it really only a 30 minute drive from the airport to the Jackson Lake Lodge?

2) Should I change my last 2 nights from Jackson Hole (the Best Western) to the Jackson Lake Lodge?  I have a 7 AM flight to go home and I don't really want to drive too far to the airport.  Also, is it worth it if I can't get a view room?


----------



## Simba's Mom

Donald is #1 said:


> 1) Is it really only a 30 minute drive from the airport to the Jackson Lake Lodge?
> 
> 2) Should I change my last 2 nights from Jackson Hole (the Best Western) to the Jackson Lake Lodge?  I have a 7 AM flight to go home and I don't really want to drive too far to the airport.  Also, is it worth it if I can't get a view room?


I don't see how it could be a 30 minute drive from the airport to Jackson Lake Lodge.  I was just checking this the other day (planning next year's trip, and DH definitely wants to return to JLL).  It's 30-35 miles from the airport to JLL, and you can't go over 45 miles per hour, even less if you get stopped, like we did, by a herd of buffalo crossing.  They don't hurry!  We drove from JLL into Jackson, and it took us 1-1 1/2 hours.  So I wouldn't recommend trying to make the trip from JLL to the airport for a 7:00 flight.  IMO, it is still worth it without a view room, the views from the lobby and out the back of the lobby are incredible.  Here's one we took right out the door of the lobby:


----------



## Donald is #1

Simba's Mom said:


> I don't see how it could be a 30 minute drive from the airport to Jackson Lake Lodge.  I was just checking this the other day (planning next year's trip, and DH definitely wants to return to JLL).  It's 30-35 miles from the airport to JLL, and you can't go over 45 miles per hour, even less if you get stopped, like we did, by a herd of buffalo crossing.  They don't hurry!  We drove from JLL into Jackson, and it took us 1-1 1/2 hours.  So I wouldn't recommend trying to make the trip from JLL to the airport for a 7:00 flight.  IMO, it is still worth it without a view room, the views from the lobby and out the back of the lobby are incredible.  Here's one we took right out the door of the lobby:




Thanks!  I will leave my remaining reservations as they are for now.  Though maybe I will try to split the reservation and move my second to last day to Jackson Lake Lodge and leave my last night down in Jackson Hole.

That is an awesome photo!  Thanks so much for posting it.


----------



## MateasMom

I think 30 minutes sounds pretty accurate (unless like PP said you end up with some unforseen delay). It's about 45 minutes from JLL to Jackson. I've never flown in/out of Jackson, but you pass the airport turnoff quite a bit outside of Jackson. Probably 15 minutes or so. 

As far as spending more time in Jackson vs Tetons I think it depends on the type of trip you are looking forward to. If you plan to hike, sit on a park bench and read a book, etc then you'll want Tetons. If you want to do some shopping, mingle with others, or catch a movie LOL then you'll want to be in Jackson.


----------



## CowboyCO

That time of year is off-season and 30 minutes is about right. The main highway doesn't get stopped much from JLL to JH airport.  Speed limit is 45-55.

I'm jealous -- It's been 5 years since I've been to JH after going nearly every year for 30 years since I was 7.


----------



## Donald is #1

Hi everyone!  Thanks for the excellent advice.  I just got back this afternoon and I had an awesome time!  I loved both parks and took lots of pictures.  I haven't downloaded my pictures yet but I will post a few when I do.


----------



## serendipity

We stayed at the Teton Mountain Lodge on our honeymoon and it was AMAZING.  Please google it, I know you will love what you see.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Donald is #1 said:


> Hi everyone!  Thanks for the excellent advice.  I just got back this afternoon and I had an awesome time!  I loved both parks and took lots of pictures.  I haven't downloaded my pictures yet but I will post a few when I do.


Ahem-we're waiting to see those pictures!


----------



## Donald is #1

Simba's Mom said:


> Ahem-we're waiting to see those pictures!



   Hopefully I will have some time this weekend to download some.  Keep after me (seriously)... It will give me the push that I need.


----------



## fireplug

We leave for there in ONE week! 

So where are the Pics ??


Squid


----------



## Donald is #1

Here are just a few (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) of my Grand Teton pictures:

































From Colter Bay:


----------



## Donald is #1

On the way to Hidden Falls:






Hidden Falls:





Mormon Row:






Jenny Lake:





Oxbow:






Moose:


----------



## Donald is #1

Here are just a few of my pictures from my first day at Yellowstone.


Moose Falls:










Lewis Falls:





Old Faithful:










Old Faithful Area:





Bison:







Black Sand Geyser Basin:




































Midway Geyser Basin:


----------



## Simba's Mom

Cool-beautiful pictures-thanks!  I see the pictures of Hidden Falls, it reminds me-if anyone's afraid of heights, do NOT climb all the way up to Inspiration Point!  Were you brave enough?  I wimped out.
Where are you staying, fireplug?  I noticed there are a couple pictures from Colter Bay.  Did you stay there,  Donald is #1?  It's an interesting place to stay!  Any bear sightings anywhere?
Have fun, fireplug!


----------



## MateasMom

Oh you thought Inspiration was bad! I *hate* heights, but it's wide enough that as long as I hug the mountain side I'm okay LOL. 

Here's part of my crew hiking back down this summer





and I love this picture of my little one at Culter Bay


----------



## Dizma

.......brings back so many wonderful memories!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

Simba's Mom said:


> Cool-beautiful pictures-thanks!  I see the pictures of Hidden Falls, it reminds me-if anyone's afraid of heights, do NOT climb all the way up to Inspiration Point!  Were you brave enough?  I wimped out.
> Where are you staying, fireplug?  I noticed there are a couple pictures from Colter Bay.  Did you stay there,  Donald is #1?  It's an interesting place to stay!  Any bear sightings anywhere?
> Have fun, fireplug!



No, I didn't stay at Colter Bay.  I ended up staying at the Jackson Lake Hotel and then stopped at Colter bay on my way up into Yellowstone.  Actually, while I was at the Jackson Lake Hotel, the Federal Reserve was meeting there.  So there were reporters all over the place.

I did see some bears but only from a distance.  Actually, I was very happy onle seeing them from a distance.  I don't really want to be too close to a bear.   I saw a black bear and cub near Tower Junction and a Grizzly bear in the Lamar valley.


----------



## fireplug

Those are very nice! Thanks so much for sharing. I hope ours come out that good. I am especially hoping to get some wildlife pics like yours.

Squid


----------



## Donald is #1

fireplug said:


> Those are very nice! Thanks so much for sharing. I hope ours come out that good. I am especially hoping to get some wildlife pics like yours.
> 
> Squid



Thanks!  I won't have time tonight, but hopefully, I will post some more this week.


----------



## momoflizandains

I'm getting some great ideas for a trip next July.  Keep the ideas coming (and the photos too).


----------



## fireplug

Simba's Mom said:


> Cool-beautiful pictures-thanks!  I see the pictures of Hidden Falls, it reminds me-if anyone's afraid of heights, do NOT climb all the way up to Inspiration Point!  Were you brave enough?  I wimped out.
> *Where are you staying, fireplug?*  I noticed there are a couple pictures from Colter Bay.  Did you stay there,  Donald is #1?  It's an interesting place to stay!  Any bear sightings anywhere?
> *Have fun, fireplug!*



We are staying at the Old Faithful Inn one night then the Snow Lodge for a night and then back to Old Faithful Inn. I have ALWAYS wanted to spend at least ONE night there so two is like very cool Sorry I missed this earlier. We should have an INCREDIBLE time I am sure.

Squid


----------



## ScooterL

Great photos, Donald - thank you for sharing!  I'm looking forward to more!  

We are just starting to plan our trip for next year - looks like almost all of the lodging closes by early October, so we are re-thinking and maybe will go for Labor Day and the week after instead.  (One of the other members of our party has conflicts the latter half of September.)  Anyone have any thoughts on whether that's a good/bad time to go?

Thanks!


----------



## Donald is #1

ScooterL said:


> Great photos, Donald - thank you for sharing!  I'm looking forward to more!
> 
> We are just starting to plan our trip for next year - looks like almost all of the lodging closes by early October, so we are re-thinking and maybe will go for Labor Day and the week after instead.  (One of the other members of our party has conflicts the latter half of September.)  Anyone have any thoughts on whether that's a good/bad time to go?
> 
> Thanks!



That's actually the week that I just went.  I flew out on the Friday of Labor Day weekend and came home on the following Saturday.  I thought that week was great.  I didn't think that it was very crowded over the holiday weekend.  Maybe it is because the park is so big, but I didn't have nay trouble with crowds or traffic.

I did notice that some of the restaurants started to change hours right after Labor Day, but it really didn't cause me any problems.


----------



## Donald is #1

Here are some pictures from my second day at Yellowstone 
(Old Faithful -> Mammoth Hot Springs).  Note that they are not in order by time.


Canary Spring:











Elk at Mammoth Hot Springs:




















Emerald Spring:






Firehole Canyon:










Firehole Falls:


----------



## Donald is #1

For some reason, this day was the one that I took the most photos. So here are some more.

Firehole Drive, Firehole Lake, & Firehole River






























Hot Lake:











Fountain Paint Pots:










Gallatin Range:





Gibbon Falls (Yes that's me in the first photo):















Great Fountain Geyser:


----------



## Donald is #1

Mammoth Hot Springs:






























Norris Geyser Basin:





Old Faithful:















Orange Spring Mound:










Spasm Geyser:





White Dome Geyser:


----------



## ScooterL

Great photos!  I'm even more looking forward to our trip next year now!  I made our reservations last weekend - two nights at Mammoth Hot Springs Hotel, two nights at Yellowstone Lake Hotel, and three nights at Old Faithful Inn (though they didn't have rooms with bath available, so I'll have to keep checking back to see if I can get a couple of those!).  We're planning to fly into Bozeman since our first nights are at Mammoth Hot Springs, and air fare to Bozeman is fairly reasonable.


----------



## Donald is #1

ScooterL said:


> Great photos!  I'm even more looking forward to our trip next year now!  I made our reservations last weekend - two nights at Mammoth Hot Springs Hotel, two nights at Yellowstone Lake Hotel, and three nights at Old Faithful Inn (though they didn't have rooms with bath available, so I'll have to keep checking back to see if I can get a couple of those!).  We're planning to fly into Bozeman since our first nights are at Mammoth Hot Springs, and air fare to Bozeman is fairly reasonable.



Awesome!  You will have an incredible time.  I like your hotel plan.  You will be able to see all of the park without spending a lot of time driving.


----------



## Simba's Mom

I'm so glad to hear the positive feedback on Lake Yellowstone Hotel.  Actually, how are the cabins?  We're staying there for 2 nights in June, also 2 nights at Jackson Lake Lodge (which we've been to before, so we know we'll love that) and probably one other night in Jackson.


----------



## EltonJohn

Hello, my name is Diane and I work in Y'stone NP.  I will be happy to help you out with Yellowstone!    The Park will be crowded on Labor Day Weekend, and I would highly reccommend coming to Yellowstone during the Elk or Bison rut in mid-late September.

First and foremost you do need to make reservations for lodging or camping in Yellowstone.  Here is Xanterra's (lodging concensioner) website: http://www.travelyellowstone.com/  Our website gives you a lot of valuable information on things to do in Y'stone, where to stay, etc.

You may make lodging reservations online, but in order to make dinner, activity, or camping reservations you must call us at the reservations center.  If you're in the US you can call us toll free at 1.866.GEYSERLAND (439-7375) and the current hours are 8-5pm MST.  If you are going to camp you do need to know the size of your equipment before calling our reservations office.

Lodging in Yellowstone that I highly reccommend:

Lake Yellowstone Hotel-it is the oldest hotel in the park, and one of the guests sent in a comment card saying how she loved her stay after I reccommended it to her.  Architectually speaking, it is the most gorgeous hotel in the Park IMO.

Old Faithful Inn-2nd oldest hotel in the park, and the most famous in the park.  Right by several geyser basins, hiking trails, and the Firehole River (which is a popular swimming spot in the summer).  If you're a history buff like me the above two hotels (along with the Mammoth Hot Springs Hotel) are good bets.

Tip:  if you would like to get up to the Crow's Nest and roof of the Old Faithful Inn very politely ask (not demand) the bell staff in the morning.  The bell staff put up and take down the flags every day, and sometimes they take a few guests with them.  It never hurts to politely ask.  If you do go up to the Crow's Nest the please tip the nice bellman 

Canyon Lodge-because of it's central location inside the park.  For guests who do not like to hotel hop Canyon is the best choice.  Also, because the Grand Canyon is a spectacular area of the park-tons of great hiking trails.

Tip:  There are cabins and hotel rooms at Canyon.  The rooms are in Dunraven Lodge and Cascade Lodge.  Dunraven has an elevator while Cascade does not.

Roosevelt Lodge-because of the Old West Cookout, Lamar Valley (where wolf watchers go in the early morning hours), American black bears, hiking, and of course fly-fishing.  The Old West Dinner Cookout is the most popular activity in the park and you do need to book that several weeks in advance.

Tip: "Rosy" has only cabins, and the vast majority of those cabins are rustic (meaning no private bathroom, log-burning fireplace for heat, etc.)  These cabins are aptly called the "Roughriders".  Rosy does have 12 "Frontier" Cabins, which do have private bathrooms, but these quickly sell out.

For rooms and cabins that do not have private restrooms there are communal restrooms/showers located nearby.

Bear in mind that the Lake Yellowstone Hotel, Mammoth Hot Springs Hotel, and the Old Faithful Inn all have steam heat, which can be noisy at times.  Also you may make special requests (upper floor room, ground floor, etc.), but requests are not guaranteed.  Request for views cannot be granted at any time.  No rooms at the Old Faithful Inn have a view of The Geyser (because of the trees), the frontside rooms at the Lake Y'stone Hotel do not have a view of the Lake (again, the trees), etc.  The only exception to this is the upper suite at the Mammoth Hot Springs Hotel-it does have an excellent view of the Terraces.

Pets are NOT allowed in the hotel rooms, however; they are allowed in the cabins.  You cannnot leave your pet unattended for long periods of time, you cannot take your pets into the backcountry, on the boardwalks, etc.  To be frank, this National Park is very pet unfriendly to begin with, so my advice is to leave the pets at home.  No hotel rooms or cabins have the usual amenities~we do not have televisions*, Wi-Fi/internet access, etc.  Some rooms and cabins do have coffeemakers, hairdryers, etc., but you would have to call our reservations center to get more infomation.  For rooms that do not have the amenity that you would like feel free to inquire at the front desk.  We have single, double, and queen sized beds-there are no King-size beds in the entire park.  And for people who spend a lot of time in the gym we don't have exercise equiment or guest gyms (but hey, that's what the hiking trails are for!)  The park hotels don't have any pools, but do inquire about the Firehole River and the Boiling River swimming spots at any NPS Visitor's Center.

*with two exceptions.  The two suites at the Mammoth Hotel do have satellite television.

Also, and I cannot stress this enough, explore the National Park Service Website for Y'stone:  http://www.nps.gov/yell

Ths NPS website will give you detailed maps of the different areas of the Park, etc.  I also cannot stress this enough-always obey the Park rules.  The Park's historian Lee Whittlesey has written a book about foolish people called Death In Yellowstone, which unfortunately needs to be revised.  We also recently had a bull elk attack a brand new truck and damaged it severely.

Xanterra Parks & Resorts does not have a lodging contract with the NPS in the Grand Tetons, so I am very unfamiliar with the Lodges down there.

http://signalmountainlodge.com/ (Operated by Forever Resorts)


Again, I would explore the NPS site on the Grand Tetons:  http://www.nps.gov/grte/

Also, there are some great places around Yellowstone that are worth a visit.  Chico Hot Springs (http://www.chicohotsprings.com/) is a resort in Pray, Montana that has a fantastic dining room, a day spa, two hot spring pools, and live music in their saloon on weekends.  In fact, if you don't want to stay at Mammoth Hot Springs Hotel (just five miles into the park via the North entrance) you should stay in Chico.  Cody, Wyoming has the Buffalo Bill Historical Center (http://www.bbhc.org/home/index.cfm)-it is five musuems in one and well worth a visit!  Just outside the Northeast entrance to the park are the Beartooth Mountains-Charles Kuralt said that this was the most scenic drive in America!  It it a beautiful drive!!!

Drink plenty of water before you come to the Greater Yellowstone area-we are in a high elevation mountain region.  Also, be on the lookout for deer and other wildlife on the road.  The deer are stupid and will not stop for a car or truck.  I know this from personal experience, and it's costing me several hundred $$$.


----------



## EltonJohn

Simba's Mom said:


> I'm so glad to hear the positive feedback on Lake Yellowstone Hotel.



I am too!  It means we did a good job  



> Actually, how are the cabins?  We're staying there for 2 nights in June.



The cabins at the Lake Hotel (pardon my slang) are located in a cluster behind the hotel, so there is no view of the Y'stone Lake (that's what the Sun Room is for right   ).  Most of the cabins have two double beds, and all have private bathrooms with a shower.  Also, if memory serves there are no stand-alone cabins at LH, but they are a good value for that area of the Park.


----------



## EltonJohn

I just realized I came late to the party, so hopefully all of my info will be helpful to others  

Forgot to mention:

For deals on airfare and car rentals to Y'stone please visit Montana Travel @ www.mttravel.com or call 1-800-247-3538.


----------



## EltonJohn

ScooterL said:


> We're planning to go to Yellowstone next October (2008).  What kind of weather/temperatures do you think we can expect around October 5-13?  We're hoping it won't be too chilly by then.  Will we have a good chance of seeing the leaves turning by then?



Right now we have fall temperatures, however, tomorrow it could be sunny and warm.  You can most likely check the current weather conditions on the Weather Channel's site:  http://www.weather.com/

YNP's zip is 82190

Also, check information on road conditions before you visit:  http://www.nps.gov/yell/planyourvisit/roadclosures.htm
Snow tires and/or chains may be required.  Dunraven Pass is currently closed, Criag Pass and Sylvan Pass have also been closed and re-opened several times since the beginning of the month.  Also, only two hotels in the park are open right now.



ScooterL said:


> I'm saving it for our trip next year.    Do you have any other suggestions for interesting hikes?  We are all used to hiking and in good shape, so anything up to 6-8 miles is very do-able for us.  Shorter hikes are most welcome, too!



I would highly reccommend the Beaver Ponds 5 mile loop trail at Mammoth Hot Springs, Mt. Washburn is also a popular hike, Bunsen Peak, the hike to Lone Star Geyser, and also the short walk to the Boiling Point at Mammoth.  I would pick up a Y'stone hiking guide-there are several on the market.  Before you go on any hike I would stop at a NPS visitor's center.  The Rangers can tell you trail conditions, trail closings, etc.



WDWorld2003 said:


> Cody has a great museum and rodeo but is a long way from the park.  You may want to save that for another trip.



Cody is an one hour east of the Park.  Maybe it's because I live up here (or because I'm a Texan!) but I don't see Cody being a long way!   



emerymt said:


> Finally, if Xanterra's website doesn't show any vacancies for your stay- call them!



  I can vouch for this-some of our rooms and suites are not shown on the website.



> They do not update that website very often and cancellations may not show up at all. I think Xanterra runs the lodging facilities extremely well, but their website- *not*.



Unfortunately, you are right about our website.  It's horrible   I would encourage you to email the webmaster and voice your complaints.



CowboyCO said:


> (Don't forget Old Faithful Lodge -- It's the largest lodge structure in the World!)



I think you mean the Old Faithful Inn.  The Old Faithful Lodge consists of cabins.  I know, it can get confusing.



Simba's Mom said:


> -if anyone's afraid of heights, do NOT climb all the way up to Inspiration Point!  Were you brave enough?  I wimped out.



Inspiration Point?  Are you talking about the point up in the mountains that gives one a spectacular view the Old Faithful and Geyser Basin?  It's just a short and simple little hiking trail.  I'd highly reccommend it for viewing Old Faithful-it gets one away from the crowds!



fireplug said:


> We are staying at the Old Faithful Inn one night then the Snow Lodge for a night and then back to Old Faithful Inn. I have ALWAYS wanted to spend at least ONE night there so two is like very cool



Speaking as a knowledgeble employee I would highly reccommend against doing this in the same area of the park.  Guests have to check out of the first hotel by 11 AM, take care of their own luggage, and then wait for their second hotel room to be ready in the late afternoon (we *don't *have a set check-in time).  Then the guests have to check out of their second hotel by 11 AM, again take care of their own luggage, and then wait for their room to be ready at the first hotel.  It does not make any sense to stay at the Inn on night 1, the Snow Lodge on night 2, and the Inn on night 3.  It puts uneccessary stress upon the guests.

Donald, thanks for showing us your pictures~it's really a blessing that I get to view the Park almost every day!  I especially love the picture of the bull elk in post #76.  It's neat that I know _exactly _where that picture was taken!


----------



## EltonJohn

ScooterL said:


> Great photos!  I'm even more looking forward to our trip next year now!



Great!  



> I made our reservations last weekend - two nights at Mammoth Hot Springs Hotel, two nights at Yellowstone Lake Hotel, and three nights at Old Faithful Inn (though they didn't have rooms with bath available, so I'll have to keep checking back to see if I can get a couple of those!).



I might be anal about this, but it's the Lake Yellowstone Hotel, and it's a really great choice    Did you get a Front side room, a Back side room, an Annex room, or a Frontier cabin?  Unless you could get a Mid-Range room (which are all located in the Old House) I wouldn't move from your room w/out a bath in the Inn-you will be in the historic Old House!  What type of room did you get at Mammoth?  If you got a Mid-Range room with two double beds then please be aware that your private bathroom has either a nice old-fashioned claw-foot tub *or* shower.  Please do not assume that a "private restroom" inside the park includes a shower-many have tubs.  If you have a preference then please call our reservations number and put in a request.  You can also request to be near a bathroom at the Inn if you like.  The reservations agent inside of me states that requests are not guaranteed  

One more things-all park buildings are smoke free.  Smokers must go outside to abuse their lungs.

I hope that all of the information I have provided will proove useful to someone, and if anyone has any questions about Y'stone feel free to ask me.

Edited to add:  Please call our reservations number at 307-344-7311 and speak to a reservations agent to verify the information I have provided.  Some things might change between your now and the time of your visit.


----------



## Simba's Mom

EltonJohn said:


> Inspiration Point?  Are you talking about the point up in the mountains that gives one a spectacular view the Old Faithful and Geyser Basin?  It's just a short and simple little hiking trail.  I'd highly reccommend it for viewing Old Faithful-it gets one away from the crowds!



Sorry-actually, I was thinking about the Inspiration Point trail in Grand Teton NP, at Jenny Lake, after you reach Hidden Falls.  I really appreciate all your information-I didn't even remember that there was that trail in Yellowstone.


----------



## ScooterL

EltonJohn said:


> Did you get a Front side room, a Back side room, an Annex room, or a Frontier cabin?  Unless you could get a Mid-Range room (which are all located in the Old House) I wouldn't move from your room w/out a bath in the Inn-you will be in the historic Old House!  What type of room did you get at Mammoth?  If you got a Mid-Range room with two double beds then please be aware that your private bathroom has either a nice old-fashioned claw-foot tub *or* shower.
> 
> One more things-all park buildings are smoke free.  Smokers must go outside to abuse their lungs.


Diane, thanks for all of the great information!!! Even though I originally asked about early October, we changed our dates to Labor Day weekend and the following week - the only hotel that was going to be open in October was Old Faithful Inn, and even it wasn't going to be open the whole time we wanted to be there!  We really wanted to be able to move our lodging around the park rather than driving long distances every day.  I had a friend who  had to do that earlier this year because at the time all she could get was Mammoth Hot Springs, and she said they got really tired of all of the driving.  You said Labor Day was "crowded" - but I'm used to being in Yosemite Valley over Memorial Day...and I can't imagine Yellowstone will be THAT crowded!

Smoke free is a bonus as far as we're concerned! 

At Mammoth we have two mid-range rooms, with one double and one single bed.  Thanks for the tip on the bathtub/shower - we'd definitely prefer a shower!  At Lake Yellowstone we have two frontside rooms with one queen bed.   

Sigh...I don't want to have to wait 11 more months to go to Yellowstone!!!


----------



## CPT Tripss

Simba's Mom said:


> I'm so glad to hear the positive feedback on Lake Yellowstone Hotel.  Actually, how are the cabins?  We're staying there for 2 nights in June, also 2 nights at Jackson Lake Lodge (which we've been to before, so we know we'll love that) and probably one other night in Jackson.



Stayed in the cabins in September '05 and they were just fine.  Newly repainted and decorated, but no idea of what has happened since then..  Plus there was a coffee pot, so come prepared.  Now if I only knew how to attach a photo of the bison munching right outside our door!


----------



## Kathi OD

Just found this thread and want to thank everyone who has posted tips and ideas for places/things to see/do while visiting Yellowstone and Grand Teton NPs.  

DH and I have been talking about such a trip since the spring, when we visited the Grand Canyon NP.  It is great to have so many resources in one place and not have to go searching for them on my own.

Donaldis#1, your pictures are simply amazing!!  I hope you don't mind if we use your idea for touring the parks. 

Can anyone tell me if any of the park accommodations are likely to be open in early April?  If not, what are the crowds like the last week of June or August?  (Due to my work schedule, I have specific weeks during the year that I can go on vacation.)

Again, thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## Donald is #1

Kathi OD said:


> Donaldis#1, your pictures are simply amazing!!  I hope you don't mind if we use your idea for touring the parks.




Thank you!  I don't mind at all if you follow my ideas.  The one thing that I would change would be to fly into Billings, MT instead of Jackson Hole.  Jackson Hole is extremely convenient from a distance point of view, but it is just so small that the flight and car prices were very high.


----------



## Kathi OD

TY!

I had already pretty much decided on flying into either Billings or Bozeman due to the cost of airfare.  DH and I have been known to be on the road for up to 24 hours, so the extra driving time won't bother us at all.


----------



## Judy from Boise

Well, lets keep this thread going ! I just made ressies for a 2 week trip this July. 4 nights at Lolo hot springs, 2 nights at Bozeman to tour Montana State for my DD, and 3 nights at Yellowstone (lake lodge), before driving home to Boise.


----------



## missstcroix

We did this last summer...flew into Bozeman and drove to Yellowstone, then to Jackson Hole. Its a VERY nice drive and very easy. Stayed in West Yellowstone for a few days on the way. GREAT TRIP!!!!! Bozeman airport is very small, relaxed and nice!


----------



## Kathi OD

Anyone know what the weather is like in early April?


----------



## tl_swift

This thread brings back many memories. We own a week at Lake Condominiums in Big Sky, which is out side the West entrance to Yellowstone. A couple of years ago we took a train from Martinez, CA to Salt Lake City, UT (used our points round trip for family of five cost me $5 out of pocket ) Then we rented a SUV and drove from there to Jackson Hole where we stayed a couple of days and then drove on through the Grand Tetons up to Yellowstone. It was a great trip. We loved the shoot out they staged in the town square in Jackson Hole. We also enjoyed The Grizzly, Wolf Discovery Center http://www.grizzlydiscoveryctr.org/  We have been using our week as a trader for the last couple of years but now I think it is time for another trip back.


----------



## Simba's Mom

I don't think I posted this yet, but we were so impressed last year that we just made reservations to go back to Yellowstone and the Grand Tetons in 2008.  We're staying 2 nights in Yellowstone at the Lake Yellowstone hotel and cabins, and 2 nights in the Grand Tetons at the Jackson Lake Lodge.  We'll be going the first week in June so, based on last year, we're expecting some pretty cold weather.  DH is all set with his camera to take some more wildlife photos.


----------



## Kathi OD

So I have done a little research on my own and figure that April will be just a bit too cold for my liking, so that means I can go either the last week in June into the first week of July or the last week of August.  Am I right to assume that the week in August will be less crowded than the June/July week?  There is a slight chance we could go the very first week in September, which I figure would be the best of all, but unfortunately, that's only an outside shot.

Which week should we go?


----------



## Donald is #1

I would think that the last week of August would be better since some schools have already started.


----------



## EltonJohn

Kathi OD said:


> I can go either the last week in June into the first week of July or the last week of August.  Am I right to assume that the week in August will be less crowded than the June/July week?



Yes.  August is less crowded then the peak of July.



> Which week should we go?



That probably depends upon availability now. I highly reccommend calling the reservations center located in Yellowstone and talk to a live person who knows the park.  We start taking reservations a year in advance, so I would call ASAP because availability is very limited at this point in time.


----------



## Simba's Mom

I happened to be checking lodging availability this afternoon.  Most of the Yellowstone hotels are showing no availability until mid-August.  So we're really glad we made our June reservations last fall.  And even at that,we didn't get our first choice of dates.  On the other hand, there's still lots of availability in the Grand Tetons, which I think is the more beautiful of the parks.   If you can only do one, I'dpick the GT.


----------



## tl_swift

TrendWest just opened in West Yellowstone if they don't have openings directly in the park.


----------



## StormalongKay

Planning a summer 09 trip -me, DH, 3kids between 9 & 12.  

Xanterra's website states they start taking reservations for summer 09 this Wed, May 1st.  But I'm new to planning this trip and am somewhat confused!
We'd like to stay 4 nights in Yellowstone and 2 more in Jackson (probably at the start of the trip).

We like the looks of the Old Faithful Snow Lodge, but can you get to all the other areas of the park without having a rental car? We'll definitely want to do the Roosevelt Lodge cookout.  Can we get there using Yellowstone transportation - what about Mammoth Hot Springs and other areas of the park?

I guess I'm just wondering if I should do 2 nights at the Snow Lodge and 2 nights at one of the other park hotels?  We don't usually like switching hotels.....


----------



## ScooterL

I don't think you can do Yellowstone without a rental car!  It's a huge park, and the major attractions are spread throughout the park - if you don't have a car you are going to miss an awful lot.

Another issue with the park being so big...it takes a long time to drive from place to place (you're not driving on freeways!), and if you don't stay close to the places you are visiting you spend a lot of your time driving to your destination, and then back to your hotel.

We're going this summer, and we are staying in three different places - Mammoth Hot Springs, Lake Yellowstone, and Old Faithful Inn.  While yes, it will be a hassle to move every couple of days, at least we won't spend as much  driving to and from.  And besides, we'll get to experience more places that way!


----------



## Donald is #1

I agree with ScooterL.  You have to have a rental car.  There is no other way to get around.  I also suggest, as ScooterL did, that you may want to split your stay at 2-3 Yellowstone Hotels.  I think that if you stay at only 1 place it will probably take you 1.5 - 2 hours or so to get to the other side of the park.  Where are you flying into?


----------



## MrsPete

Has anyone stayed at Signal Mountain Lodge inside the Grand Tetons National Park?  Has anyone gone on Signal Mountain Lodge's wildlife float tour?  

Thanks!


----------



## Donna

What are the options for RVs?  Can't imagine the price of gas from PA to there but the ride is part of the adventure in an RV. Just wondering about campgrounds. We are looking in to this for 2010.


----------



## StormalongKay

Thanks ScooterL and Donald #1.

Not sure yet where we'll fly into - have some frequent flier miles on United.
Will probably take the advice of this thread and try to fly in MT.


----------



## StormalongKay

Anyone know how far this is from Yellowstone (Old Faithful Inn)?  I've seen it on the Adventures By Disney website and am curious.


----------



## Donald is #1

StormalongKay said:


> Thanks ScooterL and Donald #1.
> 
> Not sure yet where we'll fly into - have some frequent flier miles on United.
> Will probably take the advice of this thread and try to fly in MT.



Excellent idea.  My rental car was over $400 for 8 days at Jackson Hole airport.   The next time I will definitely fly into a larger airport and drive longer instead of paying twice as much for a rental car.


----------



## Claire L

Just seen your piccies, they are great and remind me of my visit in 1995. Would love to go back and have a great memories of Snake River and Jenny Lake.

Claire


----------



## Donald is #1

Claire L said:


> Just seen your piccies, they are great and remind me of my visit in 1995. Would love to go back and have a great memories of Snake River and Jenny Lake.
> 
> Claire



 

Every time I saw the Snake River, all I could think of was Evel Knieval.  Yes, I know that shows my age!


----------



## Simba's Mom

MrsPete said:


> Has anyone stayed at Signal Mountain Lodge inside the Grand Tetons National Park?  Has anyone gone on Signal Mountain Lodge's wildlife float tour?
> 
> Thanks!


Not yet, but we're thinking about that float tour in June.


----------



## maiyasgram

Donald is #1- Great Pics!!!  We did a similar trip in Sept 05, brings back great memories. We fell in love with Grand Teton and YNP   I agree about flying into a larger airport.  Although Jackson Hole was very convienent it was also very pricey. 


MrsPete-We were at Signal Mtn Lodge for 2 nights.  We stayed in a Lakefront Retreat because I had to have the view everyone raved about.   Looking back I would not pay that price again.  I would stay in a cabin and still get the view by taking a few steps out the door.  Very convienient to Oxbow Bend. Sorry, did not take the float trip.

Happy Planning,
Cherie


----------



## CPT Tripss

We did a float trip using one of the NP concessioneers that has a Jackson Office.  I can't now think of the outfitters name, but it was a very enjoyable trip.  It was the float trip and in the NP . . . there is more than one company authorized to do those trips, and more companies that do similar, but not NP trips.


----------



## bgsnmky

We did stay in one of the cabins at Signal Mountain lodge and loved it. Of course I love the whole rustic look and the room was pleasant.  We heard coyotes at night....it was awesome.

We also did the float trip (I can't remember if it was with signal mtn lodge or not).   but it was nice.  We didn't see a lot of wildlife, but nice and relaxing beautiful scenary


----------



## Bellona

Thanks for all the great pics. Brings back lots of great memories and warm fuzzies. DH and I got married in the Tetons. I can't wait to go back.


----------



## Dizma

Bellona.....just have to ask where in the Tetons you got married? Was it that little log cabin church at the foot of the Tetons with the glass wall behind the altar overlooking the peaks?...Truly one of my favorite sights!!!! Talk about an inspirational place!!!!!


----------



## Bellona

No. You are thinking of Chapel of the Transfiguration. We got married at Sacred Heart Chapel.  Sacred Heart is in the middle of the forest. There is no window above the altar but the chapel overlooks Jackson Lake with the Tetons in the background. It was absolutely beautiful. We had about 30 of our family members fly out. My BIL crabbed about having to be dragged all the way out there when we could have gotten married at home. To this day he still talks about what an amazing trip it was and how he wants to go back. We are planning to head back in two years for our 10th anniversary. Show the kiddies where mommy & daddy got married. Can't wait to go back.


----------



## Dizma

Sounds absolutely magical! We have thought about going back to renew our vows on a special anniversary. Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## CPT Tripss

http://picasaweb.google.com/randy08053/FloatAndChapel


----------



## Hidden_Mickey

We are considering renting an RV instead of staying in hotels.  Is that doable in the parks or are the roads built for cars?  Are there gas stations in the parks?  Are there campgrounds for RV's?  Do you need to make reservations?  How far in advance?  We are considering doing this for summer '09.

TIA


----------



## CowboyCO

StormalongKay said:


> Anyone know how far this is from Yellowstone (Old Faithful Inn)?  I've seen it on the Adventures By Disney website and am curious.



It's always tough to estimate the drive time.  Brooks Lake is up near Togwotee Pass, which is about 30 miles east of Moran Junction.  I would estimate 1-1/2 to drive it without stopping from Old Faithful, but it is Breathtaking the entire way.  You pass several azure blue lakes, then by Jackson Lake with the Tetons dominating the view, then when you turn east up towards the Absarokas and to the Pinnacles (the sheer cliffs that tower above Brooks Lake) in is a different kind of spectacular.  There is also a Forest service Campground on the shores of Brooks Lake.  

For the poster that asked about RVs, you can generally go anywhere on the main roads of Yellowstone in RVs.  They are primarily two-lane.  Yellowstone is a major destination for RV'ers and all of the full-service campgrounds are RV friendly.  There are gas stations throughout the park at major lodging areas.  It is a BIG National Park, at over 3,200 square miles.  Bigger than Rhode island and Delaware combined!  Gas will be more expensive by about 30 cents a gallon than in the rest of Wyoming, but the Rockies usually have some of the cheapest gas in the country.  I was up there today and saw regular unleaded for 3.33 today when it was 3.55 in Denver.  There are some reservations available, plus they also keep a significant number of campsites that are first-come, first served.  If you have a firm touring plan, make reservations.  Most Ranger Stations can fill you in on availability at all campgrounds.


----------



## CowboyCO

One more thought on renting an RV.  Most RV rentals charge for mileage, so you may consider flying into Denver or Salt Lake City and renting the RV from there.  The drive from either city is very interesting and beautiful and with what you would save in mileage and gas, it would probably offset the cost of airfare and give you more days in the parks!


----------



## rangermom

We are going to YELL next weekend.  The kids and I are going to see DH who is working in the Old Faithful district this summer.  We are really excited about spending 2 weeks there.  We also hoping to got to Devils Tower and of course will be driving through Grand Teton to get to YELL.  I am just so excited I had to tell someone.  We have never been.


----------



## CPT Tripss

rangermom said:


> We are going to YELL next weekend.  The kids and I are going to see DH who is working in the Old Faithful district this summer.  We are really excited about spending 2 weeks there.  We also hoping to got to Devils Tower and of course will be driving through Grand Teton to get to YELL.  I am just so excited I had to tell someone.  We have never been.



I'm envious!  Have a great time.


----------



## Donald is #1

rangermom said:


> We are going to YELL next weekend.  The kids and I are going to see DH who is working in the Old Faithful district this summer.  We are really excited about spending 2 weeks there.  We also hoping to got to Devils Tower and of course will be driving through Grand Teton to get to YELL.  I am just so excited I had to tell someone.  We have never been.



Have a great time!


----------



## rangermom

Thanks! I don't know what I'm more excited about, seeing DH (he has been away since 12/29/07 minus 2 weeks he was home in April) or going to YELL.  I am already starting to pack the car.  Tommorrow I plan to pack our cool weather clothes.  DH said it was snowing there the other day.  Crazy!  It is 100+ here.  The day DH left in April, YELL was dealing with a major accident due to the snow and here in Big Bend we were dealing with a heat stroke victim.  Two totally different environments.


----------



## Donald is #1

rangermom, I noticed that you were on-line today.  So I assume that that means that you are back.  How was your trip to Yellowstone?


----------



## MrsPete

maiyasgram said:


> MrsPete-We were at Signal Mtn Lodge for 2 nights.  We stayed in a Lakefront Retreat because I had to have the view everyone raved about.   Looking back I would not pay that price again.  I would stay in a cabin and still get the view by taking a few steps out the door.  Very convienient to Oxbow Bend.


The Lakefront Retreat is EXACTLY what I was planning to reserve when the dates "open up" next week.  Could you give me more details on why you wouldn't do it again?  What cabins _would _you choose?  Something else at Signal Mountain?  

I was thinking this was going to be one of our "splurge stays" on our cross-country driving trip, and you may be saving me from disappointment!


----------



## MrsPete

Hidden_Mickey said:


> We are considering renting an RV instead of staying in hotels.


We're planning a month-long cross-country driving trip next summer -- something we've talked about ever since our kids were toddlers -- we've always thought we'd do it when they reached their teens, and those years are upon us.  We're very excited!  

But I digress . . . when we started talking about this trip, we originally thought we'd rent an RV.  When we got serious about planning this trip, however, and we looked at some prices, we realized quickly that it wasn't going to be a budget option.  Few places in my area rent RVs, and they command some massive prices -- think almost $1000/week!  Of course, you still have to pay $20-40 per night to park it in a campground!  Then you have to consider the horrible gas mileage, and you have to think about either pulling a small tow vehicle OR driving the RV everywhere you want to go.  

We originally thought at RV would be a budget choice.  It isn't.  Even before gas prices went sky-high, it wasn't.  People who use RVs do so for reasons that have nothing to do with money  -- it's more about freedom of staying in a campground, something that didn't really fit into the plans we were making for our trip.  

Disclaimer:  IF we wanted to buy an RV for later use, the math might've looked different, OR if we had friends from whom we could borrow/barter an RV, the math might've looked different.  But for our family, it wasn't going to be a deal


----------



## Simba's Mom

rangermom said:


> We are going to YELL next weekend.  The kids and I are going to see DH who is working in the Old Faithful district this summer.  We are really excited about spending 2 weeks there.  We also hoping to got to Devils Tower and of course will be driving through Grand Teton to get to YELL.  I am just so excited I had to tell someone.  We have never been.



Ah, gee, rangermom-I wish I'd noticed this before we went to Yellowstone again in early June-we would have looked for your DH at Old Faithful.  Working there must be so great.  I think DH is as addicted to YELL as I am to WDW.  We're already booking our THIRD trip there for next June.  Although next year we'll go a little later in the month as we've had snow the last 2 years.






And although I really wanted to do a scenic lake cruise, they weren't going for obvious reasons-


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

My family (me, DH, DD11 and DS8) are planning a trip to Yellowstone next summer. Probably early to mid-July 09, give or take. Normally I hate to travel in the summer, but we are going back on DCL in November 09.  

We love the National Parks and are trying to hit a new one every year. I am just so overwhelmed by where to begin with Yellowstone! We've never been to that part of the country, and are very excited to go. We'll be driving up from Southern California. We'll probably have about 8 or 9 days total. We definitely want to go to Grand Tetons as well. We like rafting, hiking, fishing. We enjoy camping but I don't think we want to camp on this trip. 

I need help! Can anyone suggest guide books, travel plans, or just places in general we need to see? 

So far, Yosemite is our favorite National Park. Tuolumne Meadows is the bomb...if that helps! Great Smoky Mountains were way too crowded and touristy for our taste. yeah, I know Yellowstone will be crowded too!  But it's so vast, I'm sure we can find hiking trails and lakes where we won't be surrounded by a zillion other people pushing past us.


----------



## CPT Tripss

Pixie
You will love Yellowstone . . . Yosemite is earthly beauty - Yellowstone is unearthly beauty.

In addition to the YNP - NPS website, wander around on this one. http://www.yellowstone.net/forums/index.php?sid=24767e38b1ff91c3c3a8d4fd19680a47 It's a pretty friendly, helpful group 

Also, stay in at least 2 if not more locations in the park . . . it is vast.  You probably know that if you get out of your car and onto an unpaved walk you will avoid 90% of the crowds.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Silly Little Pixie said:


> My family (me, DH, DD11 and DS8) are planning a trip to Yellowstone next summer. Probably early to mid-July 09, give or take. Normally I hate to travel in the summer, but we are going back on DCL in November 09.
> 
> We love the National Parks and are trying to hit a new one every year. I am just so overwhelmed by where to begin with Yellowstone! We've never been to that part of the country, and are very excited to go. We'll be driving up from Southern California. We'll probably have about 8 or 9 days total. We definitely want to go to Grand Tetons as well. We like rafting, hiking, fishing. We enjoy camping but I don't think we want to camp on this trip.
> 
> I need help! Can anyone suggest guide books, travel plans, or just places in general we need to see?
> 
> So far, Yosemite is our favorite National Park. Tuolumne Meadows is the bomb...if that helps! Great Smoky Mountains were way too crowded and touristy for our taste. yeah, I know Yellowstone will be crowded too!  But it's so vast, I'm sure we can find hiking trails and lakes where we won't be surrounded by a zillion other people pushing past us.


Also, the official website for lodging, activities, etc. is www.travelyellowstone.com
If you're thinking of staying in the park (which I highly recommend) think about making your travel reservations soon.  I just booked reservations for next June today.  Certain types of rooms are already booked for some dates.  Last year we booked in September '07 for June '08 and what we want was booked, so we changed dates since we really had our hearts set on staying at a particular place.  Besides making reservations, this website is terrific for general info.


----------



## rangermom

Donald is #1 said:


> rangermom, I noticed that you were on-line today.  So I assume that that means that you are back.  How was your trip to Yellowstone?



The trip was great!  A little cold though(29-32 degrees on some occasions).  It snowed, sleeted, or rained everyday for the 12 days I was there.  DH called the day we left said that it was going to get to the upper 60's/ lower 70's that same day.  All the rangers joked that we broght the snow with us (from where  ), so I guess we took it back with us.

This was so weird to us.  It has been in the 100's for the last month where I live.  The kids loved it.  A couple of days they shoveled the sidewalk to the Rangers' apartments.  They thought it was fun and the rangers love it! 

We saw plenty of bison and elk, one black bear, and one (well, the butt of one) grizzly bear.  We went to Tower/Roosevelt to try to see some wolves, but as soon as a got to the Tower Junction it really began to snow hard, so we headed back to Old Faithful.

The kids loved the geysers.  My daughter keep calling them "Juicy Geyser" from one of Dora the Explorer episodes.  Even though the weather was pretty cold for our blood, we really got to see alot of the park.  DS (9) wants to move there.  All I could think was if this is summer, what the heck is winter like! 

The Tetons were gorgeous and we also stopped at Rocky Mountain NP along the way.


----------



## rangermom

Simba's Mom said:


> Ah, gee, rangermom-I wish I'd noticed this before we went to Yellowstone again in early June-we would have looked for your DH at Old Faithful.  Working there must be so great.  I think DH is as addicted to YELL as I am to WDW.  We're already booking our THIRD trip there for next June.  Although next year we'll go a little later in the month as we've had snow the last 2 years.



Yeah, DH really likes it.  If he does not get a permanent job by then, he may be back next summer.  You may have seen him.  He walks on teh boardwalks a lot adn likes to patroll the geyser basins.  If you look at my blog below it has a few pics from YELL.  There is also a pic of DH adn DS near the apartments.  Hope you enjoyed your trip even with out the cruise.


----------



## caralyn817

I'm planning a trip to Yellowstone for the family next summer. What are some things and places in Yellowstone that we must do? We've also talked about staying at a different hotel each night. Which do you recommend?


----------



## Simba's Mom

caralyn817 said:


> I'm planning a trip to Yellowstone for the family next summer. What are some things and places in Yellowstone that we must do? We've also talked about staying at a different hotel each night. Which do you recommend?



If you like staying in cabins (we do), I highly recommend Lake Yellowstone Hotel and Cabins.







And this buffalo was on the hillside in back of the cabins (actually you can see the hillside in the backround in the first picture)-






Last year we stayed at a different location every night, but this year we stayed at the same place almost every day.  We thought Lake Yellowstone area was central enough for us.  For "must-dos", I'd say you've got to do the little walk at Tower Falls and go to Artist Point (not the resturant).  The scenery is beautiful.






Although we haven't done the scenic Lake Cruise, it's been recommended, and I hope to do it next year.

If you want to see wolves, go to Slough Creek.


----------



## Donald is #1

rangermom said:


> The trip was great!  A little cold though(29-32 degrees on some occasions).  It snowed, sleeted, or rained everyday for the 12 days I was there.  DH called the day we left said that it was going to get to the upper 60's/ lower 70's that same day.  All the rangers joked that we broght the snow with us (from where  ), so I guess we took it back with us.
> 
> This was so weird to us.  It has been in the 100's for the last month where I live.  The kids loved it.  A couple of days they shoveled the sidewalk to the Rangers' apartments.  They thought it was fun and the rangers love it!
> 
> We saw plenty of bison and elk, one black bear, and one (well, the butt of one) grizzly bear.  We went to Tower/Roosevelt to try to see some wolves, but as soon as a got to the Tower Junction it really began to snow hard, so we headed back to Old Faithful.
> 
> The kids loved the geysers.  My daughter keep calling them "Juicy Geyser" from one of Dora the Explorer episodes.  Even though the weather was pretty cold for our blood, we really got to see alot of the park.  DS (9) wants to move there.  All I could think was if this is summer, what the heck is winter like!
> 
> The Tetons were gorgeous and we also stopped at Rocky Mountain NP along the way.



29-32 degrees!  

That's awesome that you had a great time despite the weather!  But gee, snow in June???  From my trip last year, I can see how easy it is for people to just decide to stay there because it is just so beautiful.   Have your kids seen snow before or was this their first experience?


----------



## CPT Tripss

caralyn817 said:


> I'm planning a trip to Yellowstone for the family next summer. What are some things and places in Yellowstone that we must do? We've also talked about staying at a different hotel each night. Which do you recommend?



We stayed in three separate locations on our trip.  Old Faithful Cabins (very small but the location was  ),  Mammouth cabins (rustic, but larger) and Lake Cabins (very nice).  In all locations we got the "with bath" option.  As it turned out, dumb luck, we did them in the order listed, so quality improved as we went.  We did two nights in each location . . . as we wanted a full day to explore the immediate area, walk with rangers etc.  The travel days afforded some of these opportunities, but it's difficult to make a scheduled ranger activity when there is a bear jam, a wolf sighting or a herd of bison slowing traffic.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

Simba's Mom said:


> Also, the official website for lodging, activities, etc. is www.travelyellowstone.com
> If you're thinking of staying in the park (which I highly recommend) think about making your travel reservations soon.  I just booked reservations for next June today.  Certain types of rooms are already booked for some dates.  Last year we booked in September '07 for June '08 and what we want was booked, so we changed dates since we really had our hearts set on staying at a particular place.  Besides making reservations, this website is terrific for general info.



That's what I was thinking too, that we'd need to make reservations this far in advance for the busy summer months. Need to get cracking on narrowing down dates so I can book. 

Great places to stay? Any advice from those who've been?


----------



## Donald is #1

Silly Little Pixie said:


> That's what I was thinking too, that we'd need to make reservations this far in advance for the busy summer months. Need to get cracking on narrowing down dates so I can book.
> 
> Great places to stay? Any advice from those who've been?



I stayed at the Snow Lodge (at Old Faithful), the hotel at Mammouth Hot Springs and the Lake Yellowstone Hotel.  My favorite was the snow lodge but the hotel at Mammouth Hot Springs was fine.  For some reason, the Lake Yellowstone Hotel didn't do much for me.  I think that I would stay at the cabins near there the next time.


----------



## MrsPete

Silly Little Pixie said:


> That's what I was thinking too, that we'd need to make reservations this far in advance for the busy summer months. Need to get cracking on narrowing down dates so I can book.
> 
> Great places to stay? Any advice from those who've been?


You really should get started!  I made reservations today (at the Grand Canyon, the Grand Tetons, and Custer State Park) for our July 2009 road trip, and the pickings are already slim!  Cabins with a view are GONE at the Grand Canyon, and I had to take my second -choice cabin in the Grand Tetons.  It's amazing that it's necessary to think so far ahead.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Donald is #1 said:


> For some reason, the Lake Yellowstone Hotel didn't do much for me.  I think that I would stay at the cabins near there the next time.


Excellent idea!


----------



## Donald is #1

MrsPete said:


> You really should get started!  I made reservations today (at the Grand Canyon, the Grand Tetons, and Custer State Park) for our July 2009 road trip, and the pickings are already slim!  Cabins with a view are GONE at the Grand Canyon, and I had to take my second -choice cabin in the Grand Tetons.  It's amazing that it's necessary to think so far ahead.



Yikes!  I better get my Grand Canyon/Bryce/Zion plans going for next year.


----------



## MrsPete

Donald is #1 said:


> Yikes!  I better get my Grand Canyon/Bryce/Zion plans going for next year.


Yep.  I was just toying around with the idea of adding a cabin for the Yellowstone portion of our trip (as opposed to a chain hotel just outside the park), and I see that there are LITERALLY NO ROOMS/CABINS available for our dates.  I cannot believe this is true!  

They're saying that the national parks are in trouble financially.  Why don't they build more cabins?  The space is certainly available, a well-planned cabin village doesn't detract from the scenery, and they're money-makers.


----------



## CPT Tripss

Just a thought - if you are looking on-line and seeing no availability, you might want to call for ressies.  Sometimes, the web site is no fully up to date.  It's worth a try.


----------



## McKelly

When does availability open up?  Is it one year out?  I was thinking about Yellowstone/Grand Tetons next August.  What is the weather like at that time?


----------



## judykay53

This is the availability at the Old Faithful Inn for our dates next year.
Could someone tell me abuot these.


High Range
Premium Backside East Wing
Premium Frontside West Wing

If our top priority is Old Faithful, is this where we need to be?


----------



## CPT Tripss

judykay53 said:


> This is the availability at the Old Faithful Inn for our dates next year.
> Could someone tell me abuot these.
> 
> 
> High Range
> Premium Backside East Wing
> Premium Frontside West Wing
> 
> If our top priority is Old Faithful, is this where we need to be?



It is one of the possible places to stay in the Old Faithful area.  I can't help with that specific hotel.  We stayed at the cabins which are also within walking distance of the geysers (our budget did not permit the pricier hotels).  
Also check this site - http://www.yellowstone.net/forums/index.php?sid=24767e38b1ff91c3c3a8d4fd19680a47
Enjoy!


----------



## MrsPete

We were able to reserve a Western cabin in the Yellowstone Canyon Lodge (we'll be in Cody, then we'll spend just one night in this cabin, then we'll head over to West Yellowstone).  Anyone have details about this place?  

We're thinking of doing the horseback ride/dinner, which originates in the Roosevelt area.  How far is this from our cabin?  Any details on this dinner trip? 

Thanks!


----------



## Simba's Mom

MrsPete said:


> We were able to reserve a Western cabin in the Yellowstone Canyon Lodge (we'll be in Cody, then we'll spend just one night in this cabin, then we'll head over to West Yellowstone).  Anyone have details about this place?
> 
> We're thinking of doing the horseback ride/dinner, which originates in the Roosevelt area.  How far is this from our cabin?  Any details on this dinner trip?
> 
> Thanks!



I can only help you with the horseback ride.  It's about 19 miles from where you're staying.  Sorry, I don't know anything about the cabins at Canyon, we stayed this year and will stay next year at the cabins at Lake Yellowstone.


----------



## Soupermom

I'm thinking of surprising DH with an aniversary trip to GTNP next fall...but I"m not sure when to go.  We work for the schools so a long weekend would be best, but I think Labor Day might be too early (crowds and no color changes yet) and Columbus Day may be too late (snow and the color change long gone).  Any suggestions on the best time to go?    If we were to fly into Bozeman what are our chances of being stuck because of snow?  

We would really enjoy seeing the aspens in the fall and also some full-racked moose.

Thanks!


----------



## Donald is #1

Soupermom said:


> I'm thinking of surprising DH with an aniversary trip to GTNP next fall...but I"m not sure when to go.  We work for the schools so a long weekend would be best, but I think Labor Day might be too early (crowds and no color changes yet) and Columbus Day may be too late (snow and the color change long gone).  Any suggestions on the best time to go?    If we were to fly into Bozeman what are our chances of being stuck because of snow?
> 
> We would really enjoy seeing the aspens in the fall and also some full-racked moose.
> 
> Thanks!




My trip was during Labor Day last year.  Actually the crowds were fine but the trees really hadn't started to change.


----------



## CowboyCO

Soupermom said:


> I'm thinking of surprising DH with an aniversary trip to GTNP next fall...but I"m not sure when to go.  We work for the schools so a long weekend would be best, but I think Labor Day might be too early (crowds and no color changes yet) and Columbus Day may be too late (snow and the color change long gone).  Any suggestions on the best time to go?    If we were to fly into Bozeman what are our chances of being stuck because of snow?
> 
> We would really enjoy seeing the aspens in the fall and also some full-racked moose.
> 
> Thanks!



Aspen should hit full color around the last week in September to October 1, b ut there will be some color a few weeks earlier than that.   You never know with snow in October.  It can be Indian summer and be beautiful or it can snow two feet.  I'd recommend Labor Day.  Crowds will be mostly gone, days will still be warm and little chance of snow.   Elk should be entering the rut.  Lots a moose in GTNP.  Go have breakfast in the Mural Room at Jackson Lake Lodge and insist on a table by the window-- wait if you have to and watch the willows below you.  Moose and more moose.  I'd recommend flying into Jackson, unless you are wanting to drive 4 hours from Bozeman through Yellowstone.  It's a wonderful drive, but with just a weekend, you'd be spending most of your time driving.


----------



## ScooterL

We are leaving for Yellowstone exactly a month from today - yay!!!!   We'll be flying into Bozeman and then heading straight to Yellowstone.  But on the way back we'll be spending the night in Bozeman.  Any recommendations for a reasonably priced hotel that's fairly close to the airport?   Does anyone know how easy/difficult rental car return and TSA is to deal with there?  We have an early flight (7:50 a.m.) but the rental car agency doesn't open until 7:00!  I assume we should check in and check our bags first and then return the car when the car agency opens...or is everything close enough together that we'd still have time to wait until the rental place opens at 7:00?  

Thanks for any info!


----------



## bobbiwoz

ScooterL said:


> We are leaving for Yellowstone exactly a month from today - yay!!!!   We'll be flying into Bozeman and then heading straight to Yellowstone.  But on the way back we'll be spending the night in Bozeman.  Any recommendations for a reasonably priced hotel that's fairly close to the airport?   Does anyone know how easy/difficult rental car return and TSA is to deal with there?  We have an early flight (7:50 a.m.) but the rental car agency doesn't open until 7:00!  I assume we should check in and check our bags first and then return the car when the car agency opens...or is everything close enough together that we'd still have time to wait until the rental place opens at 7:00?
> 
> Thanks for any info!



We fly into Jackson on the 27th!

I wonder if we're going to overlap anyplace in the park!  I can't answer your questions because we've never been, and this is our 3rd attempt at a trip to Yellowstone/Grand Teton NP and it does look as if the third time is the charm.

I like staying in cabins and we have Frontier Cabins at the Snow Lodge, and Canyon of Yellowstone and then at Coulter Bay.

We are booked for the Teddy Bear Tour...I don't want DH to do all of the driving, this way he also gets to enjoy the scenery.  Are there any other tours that anyone recommends?

We have dinners scheduled at Old Faithful Inn and at the Jackson Lake Lodge, are there any other recommendations for dinner?

Thanks, 
Bobbi


----------



## missstcroix

hi! We did this trip last summer and it was AWESOME!!!!  We stayed at the Holiday Inn Express right outside of the Bozeman airport for one night. It was extremely clean and convenient. There was a restaurant right next door (walking distance) that was great..it was a chain, I can't remember the name..but yummy food for very cheap. We rented a car from Avis and they couldn't have been nicer. I think we had to take a shuttle to the lot from the airport, but it was super easy and quick. The Bozeman airport is tiny and very very easy to get around. Holiday Inn had a shuttle as well. I usually return the car the night before an early flight and get on the free shuttle the next day so you don't have to deal with the return.  HAVE A GREAT TIME!!!


----------



## ScooterL

Hi missstcroix.

Thank you very much for the information and the recommendations - that really helps!


----------



## CamAnd

Hi,

We spent a week out there just exploring the town of Jackson & GrandTeton National park.  I read that people just stop by a day or 2 through GTNP on their way to/from Yellowstone.  But, we've discovered  that it's a whole destination unto itself.  We flew into jackson airport which was just jawdropping/spectacular flying into those mountain ranges.  I highly recommend flying into that airport.  It's incredible what awaits you as you step off the plane.

We did lots of hiking, canoeing, mountain biking & even a white water raft trip.    We'll definitely be back.








Jackson hole airport




Grand Teton national park




hiking trail past inspiration point @Jenny Lake




Canoeing on Jackson Lake


----------



## nikkistevej

CamAnd said:


> Hi,
> 
> We spent a week out there just exploring the town of Jackson & GrandTeton National park.  I read that people just stop by a day or 2 through GTNP on their way to/from Yellowstone.  But, we've discovered  that it's a whole destination unto itself.  We flew into jackson airport which was just jawdropping/spectacular flying into those mountain ranges.  I highly recommend flying into that airport.  It's incredible what awaits you as you step off the plane.
> 
> We did lots of hiking, canoeing, mountain biking & even a white water raft trip.    We'll definitely be back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson hole airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Teton national park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hiking trail past inspiration point @Jenny Lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canoeing on Jackson Lake



Awesome pics- I can't wait to go in a few years- I want to do a 2-3 week trip out west, Yellowstone/GTNP/ Glacier/ etc.


----------



## Donald is #1

CamAnd, those are great pictures!  It sounds like you had an awesome time.  I think that I could have used another day or so at the Grand Tetons but that was without any hiking or canoeing.


----------



## CamAnd

Donald is #1

Hi!  I see that you stayed at *Jackson Lake Lodge* during your trip.  What's your opinion of this accomodation?  We did stop by to check out the lobby and it had the most incredible views!  I read recent reviews on TripAdvisor that Jackson Lake Lodge wasn't worth it for the price?  It was too basic and very outdated?  We'd consider only staying at the main building.  We're not into cabins.  I ask because we are thinking of returning next year and doing a GTNP/Yellowstone vacation with the kids (next time) and for longer since we'd like to do 2 parks.

On our trip to GTNP we stayed at Wyoming Inn(town of Jackson) and Teton Mountain Lodge(at Teton Village). OMG!  The 2nd place had a 24 person rooftop hottub!  We enjoyed that after long days of hiking & the view of the mountains were amazing.   Both had more amenities & were more modern than what the lodging inside the parks seem to provide.  I don't necessarily need luxury but I expect extreme cleanliness. 

How was the Snow Lodge in Yellowstone?  I loved your Yellowstone pics especially the wildlife next to the lodges.


----------



## Simba's Mom

CamAnd said:


> Donald is #1
> 
> Hi!  I see that you stayed at *Jackson Lake Lodge* during your trip.  What's your opinion of this accomodation?  We did stop by to check out the lobby and it had the most incredible views!  I read recent reviews on TripAdvisor that Jackson Lake Lodge wasn't worth it for the price?  It was too basic and very outdated?  We'd consider only staying at the main building.  We're not into cabins.  I ask because we are thinking of returning next year and doing a GTNP/Yellowstone vacation with the kids (next time) and for longer since we'd like to do 2 parks.



Although I'm not "Donald is #1", we've stayed at Jackson Lake Lodge twice, both times in a patio non-view cottage.  They're not individual cabins, but more like attached motel units, with doors to the outside.  The first time we stayed there, we just made a fortunate choice, but when we chose to go back to the Grand Tetons, there was no question where we'd stay.  There's a lobby with a breathtaking view, floor to celiling windows, and a deck outside, where a park ranger comes for a couple hours every morning with a spotting scope and a wealth of information.  The second year, we spent several days touring Yellowstone, then drove down to the GT, where we mostly rested and hung around JLL taking in the views there.  We loved it!

View from deck outside lobby (we often saw various wildlife)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Patio cottage the first year we went-





View from our balcony this year.  One morning we watched a moose walking down that dirt road (and yes, that's snow in June)-


----------



## Donald is #1

CamAnd said:


> Donald is #1
> 
> Hi!  I see that you stayed at *Jackson Lake Lodge* during your trip.  What's your opinion of this accomodation?  We did stop by to check out the lobby and it had the most incredible views!  I read recent reviews on TripAdvisor that Jackson Lake Lodge wasn't worth it for the price?  It was too basic and very outdated?  We'd consider only staying at the main building.  We're not into cabins.  I ask because we are thinking of returning next year and doing a GTNP/Yellowstone vacation with the kids (next time) and for longer since we'd like to do 2 parks.
> 
> On our trip to GTNP we stayed at Wyoming Inn(town of Jackson) and Teton Mountain Lodge(at Teton Village). OMG!  The 2nd place had a 24 person rooftop hottub!  We enjoyed that after long days of hiking & the view of the mountains were amazing.   Both had more amenities & were more modern than what the lodging inside the parks seem to provide.  I don't necessarily need luxury but I expect extreme cleanliness.
> 
> How was the Snow Lodge in Yellowstone?  I loved your Yellowstone pics especially the wildlife next to the lodges.



Like you noticed the views from the main area are incredible!  You can see so many animals from there.  Unlike Simba's Mom, I stayed in the Main Lodge and thought that the room itself was just "ok".  The room really wasn't anything special.  However, the views from the hotel itself are more than worth it.  Based upon Simba's Mom's comments, I would probably look at staying in one of the non-view cottages.  

I enjoyed the Snow Lodge.  While the room isn't very fancy, I like the Snow Lodge better than either the Hotel at Mammouth Hot Springs (second choice) and the Lake Yellowstone Hotel (last chioce).  When/if I go again, I would probably stay at the cabins at Lake Lodge instead.  I ate a couple of times at the cafeteria at the Lake Lodge a couple of times and felt that it was more my style than the Lake Yellowstone Hotel.




Simba's Mom said:


> Although I'm not "Donald is #1", we've stayed at Jackson Lake Lodge twice, both times in a patio non-view cottage.  They're not individual cabins, but more like attached motel units, with doors to the outside.  The first time we stayed there, we just made a fortunate choice, but when we chose to go back to the Grand Tetons, there was no question where we'd stay.  There's a lobby with a breathtaking view, floor to celiling windows, and a deck outside, where a park ranger comes for a couple hours every morning with a spotting scope and a wealth of information.  The second year, we spent several days touring Yellowstone, then drove down to the GT, where we mostly rested and hung around JLL taking in the views there.  We loved it!
> 
> View from deck outside lobby (we often saw various wildlife)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patio cottage the first year we went-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from our balcony this year.  One morning we watched a moose walking down that dirt road (and yes, that's snow in June)-



Great pictures!  On my last trip, I stuck to the hotel like accomodations because I was traveling by myself.  But I think that based upon seeing where the cabin like units were, I would go for the cabins the next time.


----------

